# Epic Problem : Prevention



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

*OOC*:
Good Team:
Shayuri - Silver Dragon w/ Rider
Ivellious - Paladin Riding a Silver Dragon (No known relation to previous character)
Darimaus - Human Paladin/Bard/SeekerOfSong
Wrahn - Trumpet Archon
Pyrex - Paladin

This is the IC thread for my Good team for the Epic Problem game.  (See first post of OOC thread for Background).

*IC*
You all know of the Legend ban, and have recently been told that your birthmarks, in addition to making strange things seem to happen around you all too frequently, will allow you to pass through the barrier and into the material plane.  You also know that you're not the only ones with such marks, and that somehow these 7 beings that are currently terrorizing the material plane have somehow ALSO managed to break through the barrier.  The seven of you are (Counting the two silver dragons and their riders) the only Marked who showed up to speak to the Committee about figuring out what's in there.

As you assemble in the main Committee room of the Observatory, you can hear outside the swarms trying to get through the barrier, fighting each other and the few who are trying to restore order.

"Lets make this quick" Says the Solar 'Makariel' "there is much bloodshed going on out there and I would like to do something about it before it escalates to full out war.  I had hoped more of the Marked would appear to help us, but we haven't the time to wait, and as I have heard, perhaps with SOME of them, the fact that they are not here is a good thing.  We have searched our memories, our archives, everything, and could not find a single reference to this foretelling in which you are mentioned.  However, there is a man on the Prime who would be able to help you.  An ancient bard, the only mortal who was alive before the ban, and I hear he has been around longer than even the great Patriarch here." 
The Solar gestures to the Great Prismatic Wyrm laying nearby, who nods.
"The Ancient One has been there for as long as dragons have memory.  If any know of this Foretelling, it will be him.  He has chosen to reside in peace on the Material plane for the same reason that the Ban was first instituted... He became sick of all the over-powered beings trying to carve a little hole for themselves."  His deep rumbling voice reverberates around the gigantic room for a few seconds after he stops talking, and the third member, a Halfling that you all recognize steps forward.

"Hello again, old friends" Says the Demi-god of Adventurers "As you may have surmised by their relative silence and lack of a representative, the greater Gods have decided to stay out of this, though why they have not chosen to say.  I believe it to be related to an old rumour about the ban, that it was both proposed AND opposed by various Gods, and that the ones who lost may be responsible for our current situation.  Who they may be is, unfortunately unknown.  I can say, however, that those breaking the ban are doing so with some degree of divine help, whether one of them has divine powers, or a God is backing them."  He sighs and sits on the table.  "As far as I can tell, what we need to do is get you guys in there, find the old man..."  *He is cut off by a growl from the dragon* "Uh, I mean find the 'Ancient One', and get him to tell you... well, basically what to do.  I can also tell you that you need to be quick about it.  As you may guess, most of the more powerful adventurers on the Prime are worshippers, wether directly or through their actions, of myself, and I have been feeling a rather large drop in their activities and powers."

"Now" Continues Makariel "There is nothing else of note that we can tell you, so if you would accompany us, we will help you get through the crowd out there safely so you can enter the barrier."  As he finishes speaking, another Solar appears in the room in a flash of light. "Sir, a half dozen individuals just blasted their way through the mob outside and went into the portal! I was unable to Identify them, but with the ease they destroyed the demons and angels in their way, and the flash the portal gave off when they passed through..."

They all turn to look at you "I guess that means GO." Quips the halfling "Anything else pressing you need here?"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 14, 2007)

Lochlan stands, looking incongruous among those assembled dressed as he is in a simple peasant robe of brown homespun belted with a frayed strand of hemp rope and carrying nothing but a 6' tall rough-hewn staff as thick as his wrist.

"Do you know anything of the Ancient One's location on the Prime?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

The dragon looks over to you "He spends his days travelling with a caravan, but he will know you are searching for him.  Look to areas where the populace is in need of education, that is where he will be, doing his part to eradicate ignorance.  He will find you if you are worthy."


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 15, 2007)

Minathiel's eyes narrow, "We can not assume those who just broke through the lines do not know of this mortal.  We also can not assume their intentions are pure.  His life may very well be in jeopardy.  So come my new companions, haste is called for and every moment we take proving our worthiness may jeopardizes it further."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2007)

The larger of the two silver dragons present rears up on his hind legs and beats at the air with his enormous wings before settling. He raises his head up upon its serpentine neck and bugles in a voice like a trumpet section, *"OPEN WIDE THE DOORS THEN! THE PRIME AWAITS!"*

Clearly discernable is excitement and a barely restrained eagerness. In a special saddle between the elephantine-sized dragon's shoulders is a female elf of exquisite beauty; red haired and tanned skin, who waves an arm and shouts her support of that position.

The moment the way from the Observatory is clear, the dragon launches himself from where he perchest, catching the air with his wings halfway to the doors, folding them tightly as he passes through, only to spread them again on the far side. The fighting crowd outside finds itself in his fast-moving shadow as he circles the Observatory once to see if the others are coming just yet.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 15, 2007)

The smaller of the two dragons watches as the adult begins to fly away and looks back to her companion on her back.  In his sliver dragon scale armor with a painted purple dragon with bloody slashes on the chest, and a sliver shield to match, the half elven nods to her, and then looks down at the purple dragon on his chest.  He then touches the emblem, especially where the have been painted red slashes on it, as the younger dragon takes flight


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 15, 2007)

Minathiel watches the dragon's exuberance disapprovingly, but then smiles to himself as he remembers that he has been chided for being too judgemental by Pistis Sophia herself.  Looking at his two remaining companions, he realizes he has no idea of the capabilities.

"Do either of you fly?"


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 15, 2007)

Mary adjusts her shield and clothing. "I guess you will be needed again my friend." she whispers sadly to Sirine, her blade. Mentalling bracing herself for the coming ordeals, she pauses for a moment, and then sighs. "I'm ready." She declares to nobody in particular. 

Turning to Minathiel, she smiles. "Sadly, I cannot fly."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 15, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "Do either of you fly?"




"Not of my own accord; but my mount is more than capable of carrying me aloft."


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 16, 2007)

He nods at the paladin and then turns to the woman, stooping down, offering her his arm, "If you would permit me, I can carry you until we find some better means for you to travel."

(assuming consent)

Minathiel takes he by the waist as if she weighed nothing, his wing gracefully taking them aloft.   The air hardly stirs at their passing unlike the hurricane like force the dragons generate.  Staying close to the paladin and his mount, he follows the dragons into open air.

"I am Minathiel, a trumpet archon in service to the Hebdomad.  I am a warrior by nature, but I have some skill with divine magic."  The archon says, introducing himself.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 16, 2007)

Mary gladly accepted the Trumpet Archon's aid, knowing all to well the burdens of traversing by foot. After hearing the Archon's introduction, she nodded knowingly. 

"I have had some experience with your kind in my travels. Very admirable beings. Alas, my station is much less impressive. I am merely a servant of good, travelling abroad to assist those forgotten amidst the everlasting fued between good and evil. As for my area of expertise... lets just say its my job to spread courage and inspiration to those in dire need of it."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 16, 2007)

Stepping out of the observatory, Lochlan whispers a brief prayer and summons his mount Zephyr.  After climbing aboard his back, the powerfully muscled silver griffon launches into the air, following the dragons.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

Athear, the great silver that now circled the Observatory like a hungry falcon, saw others emerging and nodded to himself. It was good. His eyes narrowed then as he focused on the gate to the Prime. It seemed to leap forward in his vision as he took the measure of the beings still around it. Were they still too stunned from the passage of the others? Or would they need more pacifying before letting more through?

A tilt of wing, and a swing of tail, and Athear broke out of his orbit and angled down towards the gate.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2007)

There seem to be large patches, holes where beings used to be but are no longer, in the once much-larger crowd surrounding the portal.  
The Great Dragon Patriarch is outside as well, Bellowing to draw everybody's attention, and the Solar Makariel shouts in a magically enhanced voice for the remaining Celestials to help clear the road.  They do so immediately, many sacrificing themselves to remove demons and vampires and slaad from the way so that the rest of you can pass unmolested and with all speed through the gate.  Those few that do remain in the way, flying around, are quickly removed by the advancing dragons, who are first through the gate.

You see the Halfling standing by the gate as you close, and he appears by each of you right before you pass in, touching you on the shoulder with a blessing, and wishing you luck.

As Athearkepeskorn passes through, there is a bright flash of bright silverish light, and the rest of you note several Demons and Devils dissapear with howls.  You also notice that the land, which had been tinged red a moment ago, is returning to it's normal colour now.


After entering the gate, there is a brief moment (Perhaps 30 seconds, perhaps a minute) before you appear, floating above what appears to be a large tomb.  You can see a road leading to the South, apparently well travelled, though there is nobody currrently in sight.  The land seems peaceful, and as you arrive, you note that the slight clouds instantly begin glowing with a silver light, and the entire realm seems to take on a holy sheen.

Mary and the two Silver Dragons both recognize this, upon closer inspection, as the Tomb of Kai, a great leader of the kingdom of Lyrevan centuries ago.  That means that you must be in Lyrevan, about an hours dragonflight north of the capitol city Islo.  Lyrevan is the ancient home of Silver Dragons, and as such, both of the Silvers with you feel a sense of familiarity, and instinctively know their way around the kingdom.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 19, 2007)

Minathiel can't help feel this place is muddled as he appears on the Prime.  It feel like it lacks clarity, a blend of the darkest hell and the highest heaven, a spiritual miasma.  For all of it there is a particular wonder here, possiblities that don't exist in the outer planes.  He only pauses briefly as he feels the Prime, then decends placing Mary on the ground next to him.

"I hold out little hope for this working, but it is worth a try."  He reaches into his pack speaking in celestial, "Crystal Ball."  He produces a cloth wrapped globe from inside the bag.

"If he is expecting us, then he may not resist this.  If he does, there is little chance it will suceed, but it will warn him someone is looking for him."  He runs his hand over the ball without actually touching it and it begins to come cloudy as he concentrates on the scant description they were given of the bard.

OOC-
Attempts to use the crystal ball to scry on the ancient one.  He should be getting the +10 to saves since all we have is a description, add to that the DC is from the item at DC17 (I think) makes this unlikely to suceed if he chooses not to fail the save.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2007)

*OOC* One other thing I forgot to mention, whether it normally does or not, I allow Scrying to convey sound as well as picture*


IC: 

Minathiel wastes no time scrying upon the Ancient bard.  The Crystal Ball remains fuzzy for a few minutes, and you hear faint whispers in draconic, but can't make out the actual words, though the voice sounds female.  Then, finally, the picture resolves to a very old, though spry-looking gentleman sitting on a wagon, holding the reins.  He looks up at you and smiles "Sorry chaps, but I'm not quite ready for you yet.  Just wanted to let you know I'm still around.  I've always been partial to heroes figuring out as much for themselves as they can, so here's your clue : Seek the Weasel's Crystal.. or was it Crystal's Weasel? Meh, you'll figure it out, eh?" He smiles, then waves goodbye and the picture dissapears.

The picture was too close to the old man to attempt any form of teleportation, showing only the wagon and the man.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 20, 2007)

As soon as it is apparent that the bard is going to cut off communication, Minathiel sends through the telepathy that his crystal ball give, _Beware, others of unknown intent slipped in ahead of us, you may be in danger._

"He had some sort of scry ward up, I could not see enough to get a teleportation destination, though he did give us a clue:  Seek the Weasel's Crystal or the Crystal's Weasel, he wasn't sure or at least not forth coming.  I tried to send him warning of the others who came before us, but I am not sure I sent it in time or that he recieved the message with the scry ward."  Minathiel says as he re-wraps the crystal ball in cloth and puts it back in his pack.

"Another option presents itself.  I have seen him now, it may be sufficient to cast discern location, assuming what I saw in the scrying was a true representation of him.  However, it seemed to be against his wishes that we circumvent the normal methods of investigation and discover him using mundane methods.  As we are coming to him for aid, it may be best to follow his wishes.  Do any of you have any thought on this?"

OOC-

Scrying is seeing and hearing according to the players handbook.  

I am not sure if scrying counts for the "having seen" requirement of Discern Location, but I am assuming it does.

Minathiel's crystal ball allows him to telepathically send message to the person he is scrying on.  Whether or not his message was recieved, I am assuming is unknown.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2007)

With thunderous wingbeats, Athearkepeskorn lands near the celestial and Mary, thumping the spine on the tip of his tail on the ground in a strange approximation of a human thoughtfully drumming his fingers.

"Weasel's Crystal, you say?" the dragon muses brassily. "Crystal's Weasel? That doesn't sound like much to go on."

The elf perched atop his shoulders in her dragonriding saddle said offhandedly, "It doesn't sound much like a place of learning at least. Isn't that where we were told to seek him? Educating the masses?"

Athear's head perks up at that, as his long memory unearths a time in the past when he walked  in human form among the men of Ysgard, shared with them their mead, their high spirited brawls, their raucous good times. The Dancing Dragon. The Hamstrung Unicorn. There was a cadence to inn names. A pattern.

"The Weasel's Crystal," Athear said quietly...as much as his thunderous voice could be said to be quiet. "Well I'll be! It's got the classic form of an inn's name. And if he wanted to educate the masses, where better than an inn?"


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 20, 2007)

Mary pondered the two phrases, bouncing them around in her head for a few moments. Drawing a blank, she sighed and gave  a shrug. 

"We won't be able to discern the meaning of this puzzle unless we can put it into context. I say we find ourselves some locals to assist us. If my memory serves correctly, there should be a city about an hours dragonflight south of here. Now what was it called... hmm... Eltdrag... no... maybe Intam... or Insto... Islo. Thats what its called. Islo. It should be the capital city of the country we are in, Lyrevan I believe. This country was the ancient home to silver dragons, so I'm pretty sure we should get a decent welcome at the very least."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 20, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> " As we are coming to him for aid, it may be best to follow his wishes.  Do any of you have any thought on this?"




"He seemed to know who we were when you scryed him.  If he's sending us elsewhere instead of directly inviting us to meet with him I would suspect he has good reason."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "The Weasel's Crystal," Athear said quietly...as much as his thunderous voice could be said to be quiet. "Well I'll be! It's got the classic form of an inn's name. And if he wanted to educate the masses, where better than an inn?"





			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> If my memory serves correctly, there should be a city about an hours dragonflight south of here... Thats what its called. Islo.




"Aye, it does sound like an inn; and Islo is as good a place to start looking as any."


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 20, 2007)

Xialanet lands close to the others as well.  Tharivol looks at the others from the saddle and calls out, "Well, since we are on this quest together I figure we should atleast know everyone names.  I'm Tharivol Dementra, and this...." He pats Xialanet, but before he can say her name, she cheerful pipes up, "Xialanet, great to meet you all, and more so to work with you all." She then smiles, which ends up looking more like snarling, as Tharivol shakes his head about his compaion


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2007)

"And I am Athearkepeskorn!" the larger silver dragon bugles, clawing at the ground. "This is my companion and trusted friend, Rhodia."

The elf riding him smiles and waves.

He bobs his head at Xialanet. "You have great courage to fight such as we fight so young. Well met!"

Athear then looks at the creature next most deserving of his regard...the trumpet archon.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 22, 2007)

You begin moving along, formally introducing yourselves to each other, and discussing the current situation.  As you do so, both of the Silver dragons begin feeling a bit.. strange, though none of the others notice anything.. Xianet is unable to place it, but Athearkepeskorn realizes he is being watched, and he can sense a third draconic presence.. Not scrying... Not invisible.. Not even close, just.. watching.  As though it were waiting to see what you meant to do.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 22, 2007)

"My name is Minathiel."  says the celestial simply.  Those with enough ranks in Knowledge: Religion might know that Minathiel is a mighty Archon, one of the strongest servants of the Hebdomad.  When a great injustice is a foot or the righteous call out for aid, sometimes Heaven answers.  The sky is ripped open and Angels pour forth to smite down the wicked.  It is at the head of this angelic legion that Minathiel leads.  He is the heavenly equivilent of a strike commander.

If one had a very high Knowledge Religion, or Planes, one might have heard that in life, Minathiel had been a paladin of great renown, that after his heroic death that he immediately was risen to his current rank.

"I think if we are to find this man, then we had best head to an area of civilization.  I am afraid I am unfamiliar with the Prime, I am hoping one of you knows more."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn listens to Minathiel, then lifts his head and tilts it a little...an oddly birdlike mannerism. His wings half-extend, then settle back.

"Intriguing. There is another dragon watching us. We may be in its territory." His nostrils flare slightly. "For now it merely watches, to see what we do."

"As for knowledge of the material plane...I was born well after the Ban, but this place is the ancestral home of my kind. Some knowledge of it sings in my very blood. For example, the place we appeared was the Tomb of Kai...a great leader. And we are now moving towards Islo..."

He inclines his great head towards Mary, "As she has pointed out."

The great dragon exhales, sending two frosty plumes from his nose.

"Shall I call out? Perhaps this dragon is a native, and will know more."


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 22, 2007)

Mary starts singing softly to herself in Elven, though the others in the party can hear her as she hums an ancient Elven ballad of dragons and heroism. The melody brings with it an uplifting feeling that seems to take the weight of the world off the shoulders of the listeners.

OOC: Mary will use 2 Bardic musics to employ Inspire Excellence and grant herself and all allies a +8 bonus to Con and Cha for five minutes after she stops singing. She will continually hum this tune until something of importance (like reaching the city, or meeting someone) occurs.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

Tharivol looks to the older dragon, and shakes his head.  "If it's just watching us then it might feel that we're a threat, and is trying to see what we would do.  If we move to engage it in a conversation, it might take that as a move toward aggression and attack, and I don't know about you, but I'd rather not fight anymore than we absolutely have to." 
Xialanet looks at her charge curiously, but says nothing


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

Athear chuckles thunderously.

"You're forgetting the Ban. Any dragon living on the Material plane would by necessity be very young. Besides, if it thought it had a chance fighting us, it would have shown itself by now."

"It seems a waste to leave without talking," he points out. "Perhaps this dragon knows exactly where this Crystal Weasel is."


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 23, 2007)

Tharivol shakes his head again, "I'm not forgetting the ban,  kinda hard to when I'm effected by it.  I'm just saying that I don't want any unnecessary bloodshed." Xialanet then speaks up and says, "Tharivol, it can't be that bad." The half elevn just glares at the younger dragon, but then shrugs defeatedly


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 23, 2007)

"Don't forget, the great dragons remained here on the prime.  Asleep until recently, some of your cousins have been seen working with the seven.  Caution is not unwarranted."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 23, 2007)

"While I appreciate the attempt at diplomacy, given the disturbance at the Observatory I believe that haste may be in our best interest here."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 23, 2007)

You discuss whether or not to speak to the dragon for a few minutes as you head towards town.  On foot, it will take about half a days travel to reach the city.

*Are you stopping for the dragon, walking on, or flying?*


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 24, 2007)

Mary paused, and her singing ceased. Looking up to the skies, she cried out to the heavens.

"Dragon! Show yourself! A noble creature like yourself should not be hiding in the shadows. We pursue a matter of great urgency. Shower your intentions upon us, and let us be on our way!" 

Looking back towards her fellow party members with a hardened look of determination, her voice quieted to almost a whisper.

 "I have no intention of ignoring an unknown and leading a possible threat to the innocent city of Islo. We shall deal with this issue here and now."


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 24, 2007)

Minathiel can't help but smile to himself, dragons were creatures of great wisdom, it would be unlikely that the creature was unaware of Islo, but her intentions here heartfelt and good, he could admire that.  Still by delaying they could be exposing Islo and the rest of the Prime to a terrible risk, but perhaps this dragon knew something of what was going on.  He could judge it was worth the risk to parlay with the draconian.

He turns to Athearkepeskorn, the larger of the two dragons, "If it would not be too much of a burden, could you take Mary?  Carrying her tends to limit my mobility."

He then waits, hopefully this dragon will be friendly and they could get useful information, if not, well it was best to see what the others are capable of anyway.

OOC-

I should point out, as long as you are within a mile of Minathiel and can see him, you are immune to fear and gain a +2 Morale bonus to hit.  (Greater Cloak of Bravery)


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2007)

From out of the silver clouds comes a like-coloured Dragon, about the same size as Xianet.  She flies around the party a few times before coming to rest before Athear.  "Well met to you all, I apologize for not greeting you immediately, but much has been going on recently, and when a group of powerful beings suddenly appears at one of the three greatest mystical hotspots in the land... Well, a dragon can only be so careful."  She tilts her head, examining you all. "You.. You're not supposed to be here.. It must be true, the Oaths are broken again!  I don't know if we can handle it, there are no heroes left.. The stewards are gone and these.. these... MOCKERIES in their place are wreaking destruction across the land.  Oh Great Sea, what shall we do?"  She looks up at the clouds, obvious distress and near panic on her draconic features.

[sblock=Shayuri]
You're the only one who recognizes the reference to the "Great Sea", maybe meaning the "Great Silver C", A silver who transcended beyond being a patriarch of his clan and became divine, watching over all of Lyrevan.  Over a Millenia ago he gave his life to save the world, and his Divine Spark transferred to a new dragon, who became one of the original 'stewards', the powerful beings meant to keep balance.  After the Legend Ban was enforced, He dissapeared.  All that was left of him was his immortal familiar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2007)

When the dragon mentioned the great silver sea, Athearkepeskorn made a curious gesture over his heart...those familiar with dragons would know it was a gesture of great respect, even borderline worship...or as close as dragons routinely got. He sat back on his haunches and quickly said in soothing tones, "All is not lost! What you say is true...the Ban is breaking, and the stewards are gone. This is and will be a time of great changes. But as for there being no heroes left..."

He huffs and grins widely, spreading his wings.

"There you are mistaken! We who have come through the gate just now bear the Marks that grant us the power and right to do so. We come on behalf of the Light, and all that is just and good, to see to it that this age of change leaves the world a better place than it found it. I am Athearkepeskorn, and this is Rhodia who watches my back in battle. If you serve the Light as we...we would ask your aid. We have long miles to travel amd do not wish to travel randomly. Perhaps you could give us guidence to our destination?"


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 24, 2007)

Mary shook her head slightly and looked over to the larger of her draconic companions.

"I think we should tell the complete story, don't you Athearkepeskorn? There are those with the mark whose hearts are consumed with evil as well. That is one of the reasons we are in so much haste."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2007)

Athear coughs a little cloud of swirling vapor and manages to look abashed.

"I was getting to that. I thought I'd start with the good news."


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 25, 2007)

OCC Because of Tharivol's armor he gets a -4 to dimplomacy checks with dragons if you need that info Jemal
Tharivol does not say anything, being content to sit and watch and see what the others do, but Xialanet is a different story. Noticing Athearkepeskorn  gesture at the metion of the great solver sea, the young dragon looks to the newcomer, asking as a child who didn't know any better, "What is the great silver sea?  And why do you revere it so?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 26, 2007)

The new Silver calms "My name is Kierynaus, and if you are truly sent by the light, then perhaps the Great Sea has heard our prayers, the elders slumbers will end soon, and the world will prosper again!"  She tilts her head at the exchange between Mary and Athear. "Others?" She opens her mouth to speak but is side-tracked by Xianet's child-like innocence. 
"Oh my, a silver who does not know his patronage.. Surely this Ban has gone too far, to remove us from such knowledge!  The Great Sea was the greatest of Silvers, larger, faster, stronger, wiser than any.  His name is a play on words.. His name was Cierylex, He resembled the Sea, it's power, beauty, and ancient wisdom, and he SAW.. what needed to be seen.  Thus he was given the name of 'The Great Sea(See/C)' by the Archdruids.  A millenia ago he sacrificed himself to save the world from being swallowed by darkness, personally saving a human mage who could trace his blood from both Red and Silver dragons.  That mage metamorphosed into a Silver dragon over the next year, quickly reaching a power that nearly rivaled that of The Sea.. And then, it was foreseen that he was the reincarnation of the Great Sea!  He saved us yet again, aiding the greatest King of Lyrevan, Kai Sarutobi, whose tomb you just left, time and again.  They were the most loyal of friends and together reinstated the Oaths, which were to keep balance.  Eventually, Kai died of old age, as Humans do, and over time the Oaths broke down, as they had before, again with the 'aid' of powerful beings who wanted power.  It was at this time that the Legends Ban was instituted, so that mortals could live here under the guidance of those dragons that remained, without worrying about single beings that could tear their world apart.  It was around that time that the Great Sea dissapeared again, without a trace at all!"


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 26, 2007)

Minathiel listens with detached interest.  He remains silent, but uses his detect evil ability on the dragon on the off chance this is some sort of deception.

"I am sorry to interrupt, but perhaps you can assist us.  We are looking for a particular bard, called the "Ancient One" or perhaps something identified as either the Weasel's Crystal or the Crystal's Weasel."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

"Ancient one? Weasel? Crystal?" Kierynaus tilts her head. "Well I know who this Ancient One is.. EVERYONE knows him! Though that's the problem.. EVERYONE knows him, and many bards take advantage of that fact, pretending to be him in order to heighten their careers.  I could tell you some stories about him, but I doubt that's why you're looking for him."  She looks back to the sky, then at Minathiel again "What was that other thing you said, Crystal of the Weasel? Doesn't ring a bell." She laughs a bit "Though isn't that a coincedence, I was just thinking it's too bad we don't have the Sea's Crystal ball.. She was an intelligent construct, they said Crystal could see anything and everything on this plane, that sure would be useful.. As long as you don't take advantage of it, like that little scoundrel of a familiar."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

Athear blinks, then says slowly, "Familiar. That familiar didn't happen to be a weasel, did it?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

"Why.. Why Yes, a little scamp by the name of Nevmor, but you couldn't be referring to him, he'd be long dead."


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 27, 2007)

"That doesn't sound like a coincidence.  Do you know where we could find this crystal ball?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

She shakes her head slowly "It's said she was left in the Sea's lair when he dissapeared, but only the eldest of dragons would know where THAT is... There may be another way, however.  In the castle in Islo there is a powerful artifact called the Sphere of the Ages, that once a year can answer a question of whomever opens it.. It is typically used by the kings of Lyrevan to help the country prosper, though if you can convince the king to let you ask, it could be of assistance.  Hhmmph, quite the timing, too... The Ceremony of Ages is scheduled for a few days from now, the Sphere will be openable that day.  I believe the king was going to ask it how to deal with these marauders."  She stops, looking south with alarm. "I must go, my rider is summoning me, something is happening at Islo! I'd take you with me if I could.. Travel with all haste south, We may need you." with that, the Silver takes to the air and in a flash, is gone.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 28, 2007)

Tharivol looks towards the direction of the city, and then looks back at the party. Without saying anything Tharivol spurs Xialanet into the sky and pushes the young dragon to her limits to get the city in time


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 28, 2007)

"It is best if we stay together, no telling what we might encounter.  Dragons, I believe are very fast in the air, it may be better if you," he addresses Athearkepeskorn, "carry these two, if it is not a burden.  I can keep up if I am not carrying anyone."

OOC-
Because of persistent quickshift, he can greater teleport at will, so despite moving at half the speed of the dragons, he can keep pace.  Unfortunately he can only carry a small amount of weight in addition to his own and still teleport.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn nods and kneels down.

"Of course, of course. It won't be terribly comfortable without a harness, but it shouldn't be for long. Hop on up, Mary."


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 28, 2007)

Mary nods her head in thanks to the Dragon.

"I am grateful for your assistance."

She then starts walking towards the dragon, a silent poem slipping from her lips, and vanishes halfway, appearing on top of the great being. Smiling down at her carrier, she pats his back.

"This is comfortable enough for me. It certainly beats my normal mode of travel."

OOC: Mary used one of her bardic musics to activate Aria of Everywhere in order to appear on top of Athearkepeskorn.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 28, 2007)

OOC: Who'd've thought a 90' Fly speed wouldn't be fast enough?  

Leaping into the air with Lochlan on his back, the mighty griffon Zephyr does his best to keep up with the dragons.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2007)

As you speed south, the Mighty griffon at first strains to keep up, but then feels again the brush of the Halfling as you went through the portal.  With a great surge of power, Zephyr finds he is able to keep up to the dragons easily, even outdistancing them sometimes, until he is reigned in*see below*.

When you come close enough to see the city of Islo, you also see an army (a few thousand warriors dressed in black armour, and numerous siege engines) attacking it, being aided by dozens of young white dragons.  Circling the air, too, are gleaming figures on the backs of silver dragons, none larger than Xianet, though they number less than half of the white's.  As you speed closer, you notice several dozen gleaming holy warriors amongst the darker armour down below, cutting paths through the army, trying not to be overwhelmed.  From the tower in the middle of the city stream fireballs and bolts of energy, some slamming into the White dragon's that get too close, others finding their way into the army.  A return volley spits forth from the army, every 10th member seeming to fling magical spells, causing the magical wards around the tower to begin crumbling.  There's a group of a couple hundred Silver knights in formation guarding the main gates.

The army itself is all around, dragons circle above the city, and as you close, a gigantic black form swoops down from the clouds, chasing a smaller Silver dragon.  It catches the Silver and shreds its wings, sending it plumetting hundreds of feet as the Gargantuan Black Wyrm lets out a roar, spitting acid into the city's walls, a section of them begins melting.  The black and red figure on it's back raises his sword, and wheels the dragon about, noticing your approach.  They are about 1000 feet away.  The city is a hundred or so feet behind them, and as stated before, dragons and army all around.

*OOC: The blessing from the halfling gave each of you, and your cohorts/mounts some special power, which will appear when it is first needed.  Apparently, Zephyr's is that he can double his speed once per day, and it lasts until he stops or slows to his normal speed.
BTW, I prefer to use a bit more free-form location system in Epic battle. If a specific distance matters, I'll tell you(Such as with the city and the black figure), so otherwise, assume you can get into position to shoot a good portion of the army, or siege engines, or a dragon or two.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 28, 2007)

Mary surveys the battle for a second. Knowing what she must do, she shouts down at her ride.

"Athearkepeskorn, I need you to get me to that gate. If you can, try and fly by as many warriors of good as you can. We need to turn the tides on these evil invaders before too many lives are lost." 

With that, she starts singing, her voice carrying over any part of the battlefield the dragon passes by.

OOC: Mary is going to employ Inspire Excellence to give everyone who hears her +12 Con, and takes 30d4 subduel damage, and her Inspire Courage to give +9 to hit and damage and takes 3d4 Subduel. She will cast Lingering Chorus to continue the Inspire Excellence going, and then use another one to give everyone who hears +12 Str for another 30d4 Subduel. Anyone who hears as long as I am singing (allies of course), get these bonuses.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn grins toothily.

"BATTLE!"

He quickly swaps rings, slipping a deep red copper one onto his foreclaw in replacement of the gold band that had been there before. Then he casts spells...on each of himself, Mary, and Rhodia. Each of them, buoyed as they are by Mary's music, feels a little extra uplift. (casting Heroism on all three).

"Ready Rhodia!"

The elf dragonrider nods, and white energy builds around her hands.

"WE GO!"

The great silver wings beat at the air as Athearkepeskorn accelerates and begins descending towards the battle. Rhodia starts unleashing blasts of energy from a startling distance, striking targets from nearly 400' feet away with bolts that split on impact, hitting 5 additional targets with each shot. As she does, the dragon casts another spell, further girding his defenses (Shield).

(OOC - Intent: do a low flyby over enemy troops, gassing the lot of them with paralysis breath, then continue flyby over city troops to bolster them with bardsong. Rhodia will do long range fire as we approach and/or cover my back and tail against aerial foes, using repelling blasts to keep divers off me.)

[sblock=buffs and stuff]In addition to the bonuses from Mary's bardsong, Athear & Co are +2 to all saves and to hit. Athear has swapped his Ring of Protection for Ring of Fire Immunity and his AC is therefore 58 (including a Shield spell) and he's immune to fire. Both he and Rhodia have activated their Rings of Spell Turning.

Rhodia is firing Chained Repelling Eldritch Blasts that are +25 to hit as ranged touches, and do 15d6 to primary targets, chain to 5 other targets that Rhodia can select within 30' and do 7d6 to each of them. Reflex saves vs DC 24 as well, or the targets get blown backwards and off their feet. Range of blast is 375'[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 29, 2007)

"Spread out, but stay close.  We will deal with this army after we deal with that." He points his sword at the rider on the dragon.

He glances around for a moment and then he sees what he is looking for.  Disappearing from one location and appearing instantly in another, he arrives in a ray of light shining down from a break in the clouds.  His sword shimmers briefly and becomes a mighty trumpet for which his race draws it's name.

Drawing in breath he sound the trumpet with the pure clarity of the celestials, heard for miles around.  The clarion brought with it the knowledge Islo's cries had reached Heaven and Heaven had answered.

He moves back to the group and prepares for combat.

OOC-
Quickshift to the dramatic shaft of light (Quickened action) Sounds Trumpet (shouldn't effect anyone, just for dramatic effect) (standard action), Moves back close to group (180') (move action).  He extends his greater cloak of Bravery (+2 Morale bonus to hit, immune to fear to any ally that can see him and is within a mile) to the city and it's defenders.

I am assuming he has had enough time to put activate his shield.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 29, 2007)

Tharivol tells Xialanet, "Fly towards the gate as quickly as you can, and take out as many of them as you can along the way."  Xialanet nods as she does what she's told, breathing her paralysis cone.

Occ Pretty much the same as Athearkepeskorn except going to the gate to help defend it


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "Spread out, but stay close.  We will deal with this army after we deal with that." He points his sword at the rider on the dragon.




"I agree.  The dragon is the greatest threat and must be dealt with first."

Lochlan casts _Find the Gap_ as Zephyr begins to dive towards the massive black dragon.

OOC:  Lochlan casts then readies his weapon.  Zephyr takes a full-round Run action diving towards the dragon.

*Active (non-Permanent) Effects*
[sblock]
+12 Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2007)

*ISLO Round 1*

[sblock=Initiative order]
Silver Dragons - Go first. (nat 20)
Minathiel - 25
Lochlan & Zephyr - 24(a)
Dark Dragon & Warrior - 24(b)
Good Army - 22
Mary - 21
Evil Army - 16
Athear & Rhodia - 14
White Dragons - 11
Tharivol & Xialanet - 5
(For simplicity's sake, rider and mount use the Player's init when together)
[/sblock]

The Silver Dragons and their Riders form up and dive at a group of White Dragons, two to each of the White's, shredding 3 of them, as Spells and Arrows fly from the riders on their backs, felling another one.

Minathiel appears bathed in sunlight for all to see, and sounds his horn loudly.  There is a brief pause as all glance up, seeing this celestial being resplendant in the sunlight. 

While Lochlan casts his spell and readies his staff, Zephyr charges full out, still bolstered with speed, at the Dragon, closing the distance rapidly, and the Dragon, seeing a challenge, responds in kind. (*You pass by each other at full speed, AoO's for the riders.*).  Lochlan and the Dark Warrior pass right by each other, Greatsword and Full Plate facing off against Quarterstaff and Exalted Dedication.  Lochlan's quarterstaff connects fully with the Warrior's chestplate with a resounding clang that seems to phase him(136 damage).  The Warrior's return blow shows that he's not through yet, as he nearly knocks Lochlan off his griffon (74 damage).


The defending knights Cheer, They now see an Archon and a larger Silver Dragon appear, and a celestial griffon charging the Black Dragon.  Their cheer quickly turns to song as a pair of fireballs stream from the tower, blasting into the Dark army.

For the king for the land for the mountains
for the green valleys where dragons fly
for the glory the power to meet the black lord
I will search for the emerald sword

Mary, about to sing her own, pauses to listen.. The song stirs something deep within her, and she begins singing along in a Beautiful, Clear voice. (166 Subdual damage from Words of Creation).  Athear and Xialanet also feel the song pull at something primal in their past.

The Dark army continues it's assault on Islo and it's defenders, some heading for the hole the Dragon struck in the walls, and the White's turn on the Silver's, a fearsome tangle of wings and Fangs ensuing, in which 2 Silvers plummet, one crashing into the city, and a third veers away, trying to land with a broken wing.

7 of the Whites head towards the two new Silver's on the battlefield, 5 at Athear, 2 at Xialanet.  

Athear and Rhodia dive at the army, a dose of Gas paralysing many of them while Rhodia blasts at the White Dragons closing chaining 3 of them together with Eldritch power(60 damage, chains were 26).  Though none of them fall, they are all blasted backwards by the force, their momentum halted.  The last two finally reach them, trying to clamp their jaws onto Athear's neck, though he bats them aside(misses).  
In addition, many of the Dark soldiers begin cowering with fear as the Huge Silver flashes so closely overhead.  (Athear is Now 1000 feet from gate)

The other two charge Xialanet, both getting in lucky bites. (18 and 12 damage)

Xialanet and Tharivol, suddenly surrounded, find they have more pressing matters to deal with.  Hovering before them, they let loose, attempting to clear the way as quickly as possible. Xialanet lets loose with a Bite/claw/claw/tail slap that batters one of their opponents, sending it spiraling down, while Tharivol gives the second a few deep cuts, before cleaving off it's head (Crit).
[ooc: Xialanet Power Attacked b/c there's not really any way to miss, (especially with the +15 attack from the song)  If you'd prefer to still head for the gate (Provoking AoO's from the three dragons), post such and I'll change it]

[sblock=Lyrevan Theme Song]
I crossed the valleys the dust of midlands
to search for the third key to open the gates
Now I'm near the altar the secret inside
As legend told my beloved sun light the dragons eyes
On the way to the glory I'll honour my sword
to serve right ideals and justice for all

Finally happened the sun lit their eyes
the spell was creating strange games of light
Thanks to hidden mirrors I found my lost way
over the stones I reached the place it was a secret cave
In a long bloody battle that prophecies told
the light will prevail hence wisdom is gold

For the king for the land for the mountains
for the green valleys where dragons fly
for the glory the power to meet the black lord
I will search for the emerald sword

Only a warrior with a clear heart
could have the honour to be kissed by the sun
Yes, I'm that warrior I followed my way
led by the force of cosmic soul I can reach the sword
On the way to the glory I'll honour my sword
to serve right ideas and justice for all

For the king for the land for the mountains
for the green valleys where dragons fly
for the glory the power to meet the black lord
I will search for the emerald sword

For the king for the land for the mountains
for the green valleys where dragons fly
for the glory the power to meet the black lord
I will search for the emerald sword
[/sblock]


OOC: The song is Emerald Sword by an Italian Symphonic Power Metal band, 'Rhapsody of Fire'.  The first time my friends and I heard it, it just fit the story of the country so well, and along with music by the band Nightwish helped inspire certain elements of this campaign.

Also, I had originally planned on you guys rolling your own attacks+damage, etc, but If you would prefer, I can do it.

Current #'s : 
Lyrevan Knights - ~300
Dark Army - ~2000
White Dragons(Large, probably young Adult) - 27
Silver Dragons(Medium-Large, probably Young/Juvenile) - 14

Distances(Relative to gates to keep things simple.) : The Dragon is now 700' from the gates, Zephyr is 600' from city(slowed and wheeled around when dragon passed), Athear is 1000' from gate, Xialanet is 1200, Minathiel is a few hundred feet in the air, 200' from gates.

All good guys can hear the inspirational tune of Mary, which is being sung with unearthly clarity that seems to cary over the sounds of battle (Go special power!), and gain +12 con/str, and +9 hit/damage, and everyone who saw Minathiel gets Immunity to Fear (The +2 to hit is overruled by mary's +9, which is also Morale).. Please include updated numbers for attacks/damage in your posts.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> (*Since you had same init and both closed, I'll allow Lochlan an attack.*).   Lochlan's quarterstaff connects fully with the Warrior's chestplate with a resounding clang that seems to phase him little if at all.




OOC: I'm a little unclear about the order of actions here.  Did you assume that Lochlan attacked instead of casting?  Or was the attack effectively an AOO caused by the mounts moving past each other?  In either case, presented with an attack, Lochlan would expend a _Smite Evil_ for +14 to Hit and +90 to Damage.


~Round 2~
Lochlan wheels Zephyr around for another pass, aiming a brutal blow at the rider.

OOC: Zephyr makes a Spring Attack at the dragon.  Attack=meaningless, but it should prevent AOO's.  Lochlan readies an action to swing at the rider as they swoop past, Power Attacking for -10/+20 and _Smiting_.  Atk +63 (Touch), Dam 1d6+153

*Active (non-Permanent) Effects*
[sblock]
+12 Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.
[/sblock]
*Combat Status*
[sblock]
	
	



```
Damage: 74hp  HP: 797
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +59      d6+43        20x2 (Full: +59/+54/+40/+54)
Smite                  (+14)      (+90)

Lochlan's first melee attack each round is resolved as a touch attack.

Lochlan's Quarterstaff currently bypasses DR:
 Adamantine/Bludgeoning/Cold Iron/Epic/Good/Magic/Silver
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2007)

*Noted, combat fixed.  Also, I've added distances. at end of post*


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 29, 2007)

OOC: Quick clarification of Mary's actions since initiative started immediatly and her songs can be heard from everyone, so she doesn't have to maintain them. 

Her first round then will start with both of the inspire excellences. Second round, she will pull out the Inspire Courage, and add an Inspire Greatness targetted on herself and both of the party dragons. This will deal her 25 subduel damage (12d4), and grant all the targets +6 Hit Dice (d10s), +6 Competence Bonus on Attack Rolls, and +3 Competence Bonus to Fort Saves.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 29, 2007)

OCC No I'm fine though now that the way is clear, I assume, I'll keep going to the gate and have Xialanet breath one the enemy army below

"Enough of these distractions! Hurry Xialanet, we must not let that gate fall!" Tharivol cries as he urges the young dragon to keep flying. "What about the black and his rider?" Xialanet calls out as she flies towards the gate only receiving a whispered "You'll see"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2007)

*OOC* Darimaus : Understood
Ivellious - keep in mind you are 1200 feet from the gate, so if Xialanet breaths, you'll still be a thousand feet away.
Also people, don't forget about the Hole in the wall ~200' to the side of the gate*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2007)

"Use flame blasts, Rhodia!"  Athearkepeskorn shouts. "Lets clear the skies of some of these whites!"

No longer concerned about trying to flyby the friendlies, as he can see the bardsong is propagating on its own, Athear flaps powerfully after the closest white dragon, making strange mudras with his foreclaws as Rhodia's hands blaze with celestial fire that streaks out in white-hot arcs. When he's in range, he opens his mouth wide and spits out a huge gout...of fire! 

While waiting for his breath to recharge, he contents himself engaging enemy dragons with tooth, claw and tail, attacking with furious power to drive his rivals from the air and win the sky for the defenders!

(I want to take out as many whites as I can this turn, so the defending silvers have the skies clear to hit the invaders with relative impunity. Using my Breath Weapon Substitution spell to breathe fire on the whites, and Rhodia's using Brimstone Blast to shoot fire. On turns I can't blast one, I'll try to engage in melee. Figures in the block.)

[sblock=Combat Stats]Rhodia to hit: +34 ranged touch, 15d6+9 fire. AC 36 (touch AC 27). 407 HP. Fort: 32 (permanant death ward)  Ref 29 (evasion)  Will: 34. Still has Spell Turning up.

Athearkepeskorn to hit +64 Bite, +62 everything else, 14d8+9 fire breath ref DC 45 for half, AC 58 (touch 26), 753HP. Fort: 45, Ref 23, Will 31. Has Spell Turning up. DR 10/magic, SR 24.
Bite damage: 2d8+40, tailslap 2d6+53, has Flyby Attack and Wingover. Will be Power Attacking for -20 to hit, +20 damage on bite, +40 damage on Tailslap. Reach 15' for bite, 20' for tailslap.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 30, 2007)

_Let's see if we can limit the mobility of the rider a little._  Minathiel thinks to himself when it is clear none of the others are going to act as a team.  The Archon disappears and reappears underneath the Black Dragon as it passes overhead.  The massive sword swings in powerful arcs.

OOC-
Quickshift teleport (quickened action) to the rear of the dragon.  He positions himself, so if he does manage to kill the dragon that it's flight momentum will carry it over and past him, hopefully into enemy lines.

Full attack.  If the dragon has obvious protection (Wearing armor, visible magic spells on it) he will attack normally, if not, he full power attacks.
[sblock]AC: 60
HP: 730 + 27 Temp
Additional Defenses:saves: Fort +58 Refl +42 Will +47 Evasion, SR 39, Immunity to Electricity and petrification, DR 10/Evil or 15/Adamantine, Fire Resist 30

Normal:
+79/+74/+69/+64 (+20 BAB, +32 Str, +6 Enhancement, +9 Morale, +6 Luck, +1 Competence, +1 Feat, +5 Epic, -1 Size)
3d6 + 69 (+48 Strength +6 Enhancement +6 Luck +9 Morale)  Damage is Epic, Magic, Adamantine, Good and Lawful for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction

Full Power Attack:
+54/+49/+44/+39 (+20 BAB, +32 Str, +6 Enhancement, +9 Morale, +6 Luck, +1 Competence, +1 Feat, +5 Epic, -1 Size, -25 Power Attack)
3d6 + 119 (+48 Strength +6 Enhancement +6 Luck +9 Morale +50 Power Attack) Damage is Epic, Magic, Adamantine, Good and Lawful for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction

Aura of Menace: DC33 Will save to the dragon (the rider will probably be out of range, 20' radius) or take a -2 to Attack, AC and Saves


[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 30, 2007)

On Mary's third round, she is going to employ two more uses of Inspire Greatness to give the extra 6 HD, +6 to attack and +3 to Fort to Minathiel, Rhodia, Tharivol, Lochlan, Zephyr, and the largest Silver she can spot from the good army (taking 55 Subduel). Afterwards, she is going to cast Lingering Chorus to maintain one of them.

This may be getting ahead of myself, but Mary's forth round is going to be casting Sirine's Grace on herself, and then employing Inspire Excellence again as a swift action for +12 Cha to everyone (72 subduel). 

Fifth round she is going to use Divine Shield and pull up a final Inspire Heroics for a +12 to AC and Saves. (48 subduel).

On the sixth round is when she will finally devote herself to combat. Her stats are as follows:
[sblock]
Fort: +70 = 14 Base + 13 Con + 5 Resistance + 21 Divine Grace + 12 Morale + 3 Competence + 2 Insight
Reflex: +62 = 15 Base + 7 Dex + 5 Resistance + 21 Divine Grace + 12 Morale + 2 Insight
Will: +58 = 15 Base + 3 Wisdom + 5 Resistance + 21 Divine Grace + 12 Morale + 2 Insight
AC: 93 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 9 Armor + 5 Natural Armor + 21 Deflection + 23 Shield + 12 Dodge + 2 Insight + 5 Defending
Initiative: +7
Speed: 60ft
HP: 357 + Bonus 303 - 366 Subduel (after five minutes are up, she is so dropping like a rock lol) = 294
DR: 2/-

Attacks:
Scimitar: +51/+46/+41/+36 1d6+27 damage, 15-20 x2 crit
Longbow: +46/+41/+36/+31 1d8+13 damage, x3 crit [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2007)

*Islo Round 2*

[sblock=Initiative]
Silver Dragons - Go first. (nat 20)
Minathiel - 25
Lochlan & Zephyr - 24(a)
Dark Dragon & Warrior - 24(b)
Silver Knights - 22
Mary - 21
Dark Army - 16
Athear & Rhodia - 14
White Dragons - 11
Tharivol & Xialanet - 5
[/sblock]
The Silver Dragons rear about, going for another pass on the disorganized White's and dropping another 2 of them.
Minathiel dissapears, but does not reappear.
[sblock=Minathiel] Anticipate Teleport, sorry, you'll appear next round and do the action you stated for this round.[/sblock]

Lochlan and Zephyr come about for another pass, The Griffon raking ineffectually at the Dragons Adamantine-hard scales while Lochlan's Staff proves significantly more potent against the rider (155 damage) before they spring past.  Growling in anger, the Dragon comes after the Griffon, Grabbing the smaller creature in it's jaws (40 damage) while the Dark Warrior leaps off, his Greatsword glowing with dark power as he reveals huge bat-wings and brings the sword smashing down at Lochlan.  The Paladin manages to get his staff up in time to prevent himself from being cut in half, but still feels the jolt of the evil energy coursing through his body (158 damage+ 140 Negative Energy Damage). The Dark Warrior grins evilly as the dark energy courses through you, and continues his assault, a second slice too close to Lochlan's chest leaves a dark red line(84 damage), and a third he manages to knock aside, though the jolt sends aches through his muscles(75 damage).  The fourth misses him completly, flying over his head as he ducks under it. (OOC:all but the last one hit, but I describe most hits as scratches/hard blocks until they're actually almost killing you)
"Silly fool, no warrior can best me in single combat! YOU SHALL DIE!"

As Mary continues singing, The Silver Knights and the Dark Army continue their battle, neither side seeming to have the upper hand this round.

Athear turns his head towards the two White's in Melee with him, and blasts them with his Flaming Breath, dropping both of the young dragons.  Rhodia finishes off one of the injured three that she shot last turn with a Brimstone Blast to the face, melting it's features as it screams and spirals into the army below.  The other two dragons that were injured come in at you again, both scraping ineffectualy at Athear's tough hide as 2 more notice him and start diving towards him.

The rest of the White's flock upwards to the formation of Silver's, a massive draconic 'brawl' ensuing, two Silver's fall from it, one impacting the ground hard, the other screeching in pain as it's rider tries desperately to heal it.

Xialanet and Tharivol find themselves open and unchallenged, and dive at the army, Xialanet Freezing a couple dozen soldiers while slowly moving closer to the gate.

[sblock=Pyrex]
where are you getting the extra 350 HP from? The +12 con from Mary gives you 180, so we're missing 170..[/sblock]
OOC: OK, Mary needs to pick a new target as Minathiel dissapeared before she could target him.

Current #'s (Combat Effective): 
Lyrevan Knights - under 300
Dark Army - ~1800
White Dragons(Large, probably young Adult) - 22
Silver Dragons(Medium-Large, probably Young/Juvenile) - 12

Distances(Relative to gates to keep things simple.) : The Dark Dragon is 800' from the gates, Zephyr in Melee with him, Athear and Xialanet are both about 1000' from the gate, Minathiel has dissapeared.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 30, 2007)

OOC1:  Ow.  See, this is why I was campaigning for my DR to improve to Epic.    



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> where are you getting the extra 350 HP from? The +12 con from Mary gives you 180, so we're missing 170..




OOC2:  I R bad at math.  Somehow I saw "+12 Con" and calculated for "+12 Con Modifier".  Which, apparently, I also did wrong.    
I'll get my combat stats straightened out when I post my next action.

*Dam/HP*:  428/617


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 30, 2007)

Mary, upon seeing her Archon companion dissappear, holds off on using her second Inspire Greatness (Minathiel, Rhodia, and one random silver) and will switch it for round four's Inspire Excellence (and maintain that with her Lingering Chorus). The Inspire Greatness will be used in round four in the Inspire Excellences stead.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 31, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC1:  Ow.  See, this is why I was campaigning for my DR to improve to Epic.



Wouldn't have made a difference, Epic Sword.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 31, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Minathiel] Anticipate Teleport, sorry, you'll appear next round and do the action you stated for this round.[/sblock]




[sblock]Yeah a calculated risk.  Discounted the Dragons casting ability.  Course with Lochlan taking a beating, instantaneous transport seems pretty damn slow[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 31, 2007)

Xialanet will continue flying to the gate, with Tharivol swinging at anything that gets close enough


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2007)

(Waiting on Pyrex+Shayuri)
OOC: Also, Pyrex, unless you have Neg. Energy Resistance from something you're at 531 damage (His sword overcomes your DR, sorry should've pointed that out).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally noticing the plight of Lochlan, Athearkepeskorn flaps mightily to join that fray!

"See if you can knock him from Lochlan's steed!" commands the great dragon, and Rhodia nods, gathering celestial radiance around her hands as she focuses on the dark knight...then releases the energy in a great, howling lance...a shaft of white light that sears the eyes and leaves an afterimage behind!

(Using a Repelling Blast (Ref DC 24 to avoid knockback), both Maximized and Empowered. Damage is 99+(15d6X.5) +34 ranged touch to hit. Caster level +33 to overcome SR)

Athear himself goes for the great black dragon, aiming a blistering tail strike at the creature's flank as they whicker past.

(+64 to hit, 2d6+50 dmg, power attacking for -10/+20, total of +59 to hit and 2d6+70 damage.)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC: Also, Pyrex, unless you have Neg. Energy Resistance from something you're at 531 damage (His sword overcomes your DR, sorry should've pointed that out).




OOC2: Weird.  I thought I had added that in.  *Dam/HP*: 531/617


~Round 3~

Reeling from the powerful series of blows, Lochlan directs Zephyr to get a little distance  while he takes a moment to channel divine energy to salve the worst of his wounds.

OOC: Zephyr performs a Withdraw action, Lochlan uses _Lay on Hands_ for 450hp.

*Combat Status*
[sblock]
+12 Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.

*Dam/HP*: 81/617
*Lay on Hands*: 0/450 remaining

```
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +53      d6+34        20x2 (Full: +53/+48/+43/+38)
Smite                  (+14)      (+90)
```
Lochlan's first melee attack each round is resolved as a touch attack.

Lochlan's Quarterstaff currently bypasses DR:
 Adamantine/Bludgeoning/Cold Iron/Epic/Good/Magic/Silver
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2007)

*Islo Round 3*

[sblock=Initiative]
Silver Dragons 
Minathiel 
Lochlan & Zephyr 
Dark Dragon & Warrior 
Silver Knights 
Mary 
Dark Army 
Athear & Rhodia 
White Dragons 
Tharivol & Xialanet 
[/sblock]


The Silver's and White's continue tearing into each other, one pair falling in a death tangle, though the white's superior numbers seems to have been more than cancelled out by the Silver's prowess, Aided in no small manner by the Uplifting song of Mary, who's voice continues to strengthen all the goodly forces, now focusing in on the party.  Another white falls, and one of the Silver's who'd fallen earlier leaps back to the air, it's wing healed by its rider.

Minathiel Reapears beside the Dark Dragon, his sword coming down with all his Celestial force to gouge great holes in the dragon's hide.(2 hits, 118,123), but these do not come without a penalty.  Dark energy courses back up his sword with each blow (18 damage of each element per hit, he resists the fire and is immune to the Electricity, leaving Acid, Sonic, and Cold 36 each) .  Lochlan and Zephyr use Minathiel's timely appearance as the opportunity to escape their powerful foe and regroup.  

With a snarl, the Dragon turns on Minathiel, ripping at him with its gigantic claws(2 hits, 20 damage, 23 damage) attempting to bite him in half (Miss), and finally swatting him with it's Powerful tail (45 damage).  Meanwhile, the Winged Warrior points a finger at Lochlan+Zephyr, and a twin blast of dark energy springs out from his hand, striking both of them (83 damage each).  He then shouts incoherently at the heavens, which begin to darken. 
[sblock=Mary] Since you understand the Words of Creation, you recognize what he shouted as some form of the evil version, Dark Speech[/sblock]

The Silver Knights and Dark Army below continue their battle, Mary's song helping to turn the tide against the badguys as the Knights begin advancing, still singing for their king, and more fireballs shoot from the tower, joined shortly by a small group of Mages flying out.

Athear flies towards the Dragon, Rhodia Blasting the Warrior with all her energy, obviously injuring him, though he doesn't move from his spot(134 damage).  As the great Silver flies past the Dragon, he whacks it on the back, though it ignores him in favour of the Archon (75 damage, doesn't beat DR).

Xialanet continues flying to the gate, meeting up with the Silver Knights as they begin their advance. (Run action)

Current #'s (Combat Effective): 
Lyrevan Knights - around 280
Dark Army - ~1600
White Dragons(Large, probably young Adult) - 21
Silver Dragons(Medium-Large, probably Young/Juvenile) - 13

Distances(Relative to gates to keep things simple.) : The Dark Dragon is 800' from the gates, Athear and Minathiel close by.  Xialanet is 200' from the gate, Xephyr/Lochlan are about 700 feet from the gate(100' from dragon).

*OOC NOTE : Don't forget in addition to the +12 Str, Con, and Cha everyone's got from Mary's song, Athear and Xialanet both have +6 Hit Dice (d10s), +6 Competence Bonus on Attack Rolls, and +3 Competence Bonus to Fort Saves from the music. (wow, go super-bard)

Also, all damages are taking into account any DR and Energy Resistance, I'm pretty sure I got it all.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2007)

(we got +12 to Cha too? Nuts! Rhodia's DC's are +6 then! Duly noted though...thanks!)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (we got +12 to Cha too? Nuts! Rhodia's DC's are +6 then! Duly noted though...thanks!)



*NOTE: Happened on Mary's most recent Turn, affected Athear and Xialanet (Plus riders) on round three, everyone else will get it for round 4 and on.*


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 3, 2007)

Despite the damage taken from the dragon, the celestials face remains serene.  Only when he notices the condition of Lochlan, does concern show on his face.  He changes his grip on his sword slightly, his stance takes a more balanced edge and he swings.

[sblock]
Continues to Full Attack, reducing power attack to 15.  Apparently the dragon has some sort of damage reduction Minathiel is not penetrating...  I am assuming you are applying the 15/adamantine Damage Reduction to the dragons attacks.

AC: 60
HP(current)/HP(Max): 561/730 
Additional Defenses:saves: Fort +64 Refl +48 Will +53 Evasion, SR 39, Immunity to Electricity and petrification, DR 10/Evil or 15/Adamantine, Fire Resist 30

+64/+59/+54/+49 (+20 BAB, +32 Str, +6 Enhancement, +9 Morale, +6 Luck, +1 Competence, +1 Feat, +5 Epic, -1 Size, -15 Power Attack)
3d6 + 99 (+48 Strength +6 Enhancement +6 Luck +9 Morale +30 Power Attack) Damage is Epic, Magic, Adamantine, Good and Lawful for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction

Aura of Menace: DC39 Will save to the dragon (the rider will probably be out of range, 20' radius) or take a -2 to Attack, AC and Saves[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 3, 2007)

~Round 4~
Lochlan casts _Heal Mount_ on the heavily wounded Zephyr, knowing that another such strike would knock him from the sky.


*Combat Status*
[sblock]
+12 Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.

*Dam/HP*: 155/617 (Zephyr: 0/161)
*Lay on Hands*: 0/450 remaining

```
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +53      d6+34        20x2 (Full: +53/+48/+43/+38)
Smite                  (+14)      (+90)
```
Lochlan's first melee attack each round is resolved as a touch attack.

Lochlan's Quarterstaff currently bypasses DR:
 Adamantine/Bludgeoning/Cold Iron/Epic/Good/Magic/Silver
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 3, 2007)

OOC: You know, as a paladin, you may not want to forget about that +12 Cha there Pyrex.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2007)

Noting the dark rider's wings and resiliance, Rhodia switches tactics. She stands up in the saddle and reaches upward with one hand imploringly. Even as the skies darken, a tiny opening lets a spear of holy radiance shine down from the heavens upon the elf, momentarily changing her visage from mortal to a being of pure light. A light that then erupts from her, leaping at the dark knight to burn him with the purity and intensity of the heavens itself.

(Note - Using another Maxed, Empowered blast, but this time it's Holy instead of Repelling. It will do +1 damage per die (+15 damage) to evil outsiders and undead. +40 to hit (including the bonuses I forgot last time) and does 90+9+15+(15d6/2).

Athearkepeskorn banks sharply, swinging up and around in a tight wingover manuever that sends him streaking back at the elder black. He opens his mouth and a storm of frost thunders out in a long cone, engulfing the diabolic dragon. More than just ice though, the frost crystals seem to blaze with inner light of their own, concentrating and focusing the ambient light into a cone of blinding, swirling stars!

(Blinding Breath. 14d8 cold damage. DC 48 Ref save for half. DC 48 fort save or be blinded.)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: You know, as a paladin, you may not want to forget about that +12 Cha there Pyrex.




OOC: Doesn't take effect until after my R4 actions, but thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: Doesn't take effect until after my R4 actions, but thanks for the head's up.



*She did it in round three, which means they'll affect round 4*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2007)

*Islo Round 4*

*Since Ivellious hasn't posted, and his char. is last in init, I'm gonna post the round up untill then to speed things along, as it tends to take me a while to write up these end-of-round reports.*

[sblock=Initiative]Silver Dragons 
Minathiel 
Lochlan & Zephyr 
Dark Dragon & Warrior 
Silver Knights 
Mary 
Dark Army 
Athear & Rhodia 
White Dragons 
Tharivol & Xialanet [/sblock]

As combat rages below (the armies and Tharivol/Xialanet) and above (Silver's vs White's), Mary continues Singing, casting Sirens grace on herself and Inspiring Greatness to Minathiel, Rhodia, Tharivol, Lochlan, Zephyr, and the largest Silver (Takes place right before Athear's turn).

In what has become the central point of the combat, Minathiel strikes a more balanced attack form and swings repeatedly at the Dragon's tough hide, Splitting three scales (99,98,100damage).  He can tell that the vast majority of his force is making it through to injure the dragon significantly (DR 9/-).  Meanwhile, Lochlan takes care of his faithful injured steed.  
The Warrior looks around on hearing his dragon roaring in pain, and with a flick of the wrist, sends a dark spear of energy hurtling at Lochlan (71 damage free action) before charging at the Archon.. (Smite Good/Power Attack, 207 damage overcomes your DR).  The Dark Dragon itself rears back and breaths a powerful Stream of Acid at Minathiel (180 Acid damage, you made the save for half[90]) before moving away, heading for Athear.   "Handle the Dragon and Paladin, I'll flay this Angel's wings from his bones!" the Warrior shouts in Abyssal (For any who speak it, he's loud).

[sblock=Athearkesporn, Mary]
Rhodia exclaims as she finally recognizes that the blasts the Warrior is shooting out are Eldritch Blasts.. more Powerful than her own.. Given that you've allready seen his combat prowess (Including Epic Blackguard Smiting), and combining your heads, I'll give you this : He's Gestalt Warlock and higher level.  Judging from the size and abilities of the black, you're also guessing that it's an Advanced Great Black Wyrm.
[/sblock]

Athear, you close with the larger Black, unleashing cold fury, though the dragon's dark energy seems to reach out and absorb some of it (36 Cold damage. Failed save but magic prevented half the damage, also he's not blinded) as Rhodia blasts the Warrior with pure holy energy.  Lightning flashes from the sky angrily as he cries out in pain(280 damage crit), and Acid begins to rain (4 acid damage to all. The silvers are immune, and the dark army seems to ignore it as well, but the good army; as well as civilians and structures within the city; won't fare so well.)

The Silver Dragons maintain their superiority over the White's by dropping 3 more and only loosing one of their own, and the Silver Knights continue advancing, pushing back the Dark Army with relative ease despite being outnumbered 5-1.  The Mages who came out from the tower begin raining lightning and Acidic arrows down on the Dark army, but the hidden mages within the dark mass return fire, dropping one of the mages and destroying a small squad of Knights.

Tharivol drops off in the army, sending nearby soldiers fleeing in panic as Xialanet turns to go back to the aerial combat.

Current #'s (Combat Effective): 
Lyrevan Knights - 250
Dark Army - 1400-1500
White Dragons(Large, probably young Adult) - 19
Silver Dragons(Medium-Large, probably Young/Juvenile) - 12

Distances : The Dark Dragon is 700' from the gates, Close to Athear/Rhodia/Mary and Zephyr/Lochlan.  Minathiel and the Dark Warrior are a hundred feet from them in single combat.  Tharivol is with the Silver Knights now, and Xialanet is on his way back to the Dark Dragon fight.

OOC NOTE : In addition to all you had last round, Mary has now Inspired Greatness : gain +6d10 HD(+con mods), +6 to attack and +3 to Fort saves all those she targeted.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 4, 2007)

OOC Sorry, was trying to figure out what I was going to do.  

Land here Xialanet and let me off! Then you get back and help the others with the warrior and his dragon.  I'm better suited here." Tharivol says to his companion. Xialanet turns her head to protest, but the paladin cuts here off, "Do it!"
The young dragon know she won't change his mind begins to land on the battlefield as the Half Elf lets out a battle cry that seems to erupt from the heavens themselves

OOC Info  Uses Fear on the enemy army within 60ft veurs a dc of 29


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 4, 2007)

Minathiel smiles at his winged opponent, speaking civilly, in celestial, "I am an Archon, Angels are similar, but different."  His smile vanishes and he attacks

Still attacking with force, but with more caution, he swings his mighty greatsword, as he finishes his attack routine, his smile mockingly and vanishes, reappearing about 1000 feet away.

[sblock]
Boots of swiftness give Minathiel evasion, so ignoring the 90pts of acid damage from the dragon.

Full attack, Power Attack for 10, Quickshift out of melee, and with luck, out of the anticipate teleport.  Not going to last long in direct confrontation with him.

AC: 60
HP(current)/HP(Max): 491/938 (add 6d10 + 156 (208))
Additional Defenses:saves: Fort +64 Refl +48 Will +53 Evasion, SR 39, Immunity to Electricity and petrification, DR 10/Evil or 15/Adamantine, Fire Resist 30

+74/+69/+64/+59 (+20 BAB, +32 Str, +6 Enhancement, +9 Morale, +6 Luck, +6 Competence, +1 Feat, +5 Epic, -1 Size, -10 Power Attack)
3d6 + 89 (+48 Strength +6 Enhancement +6 Luck +9 Morale +20 Power Attack) Damage is Epic, Magic, Adamantine, Good and Lawful for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction

Aura of Menace: DC39 Will save to the dragon (the rider will probably be out of range, 20' radius) or take a -2 to Attack, AC and Saves[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 4, 2007)

~Round 5~
Having patched their wounds, Lochlan pulls Zephyr around in a tight turn to come back around and aid Minathiel against the dark warrior.

OOC:  Dire Charge.  _Smite_ on the first two attacks.  If the second attack hits, _Smite_ on the third attack as well.

*Combat Status*
[sblock]
+12 Cha, Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+6d10 [111hp] Temp HP (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
+6 to Hit (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.

Lochlan, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 149/617/111
Zephyr, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 0/262/93

*Smite Evil*: 2/7 used (+ Round 5)
*Lay on Hands*: 450/600 used


```
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +59      d6+34        20x2 (Full: +59/+54/+49/+44)
Smite                  (+20)      (+90)
```
Lochlan's first melee attack each round is resolved as a touch attack.

Lochlan's Quarterstaff currently bypasses DR:
 Adamantine/Bludgeoning/Cold Iron/Epic/Good/Magic/Silver
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 4, 2007)

Mary, seeing the enemy Blackguard/Warlock giving her allies so much trouble, decides to toss in a little bit of assistance to the battle aside from her previously described buffs. Rather than Using Divine Shield, she is going to cast Ray of the Python at the Blackguard. As a swift action she is going to activate her Inspire Heroics.

OOC: Touch Attack Roll is 58 (+45 to hit), Attempt to overcome SR is 34 (Caster Level 16). If it succeeds, the Blackguards movement rate is reduced by 10, it cannot make attacks of oppertunity, and it can only make 1 attack per round. (no save for the first round, ref save every round after to negate effect for 1 round (DC 34), lasts 1 minute)

After she has finished her previously stated actions, she looks around at her party battling against the evil foe, smiles, and says,

"I wish you all the best of luck. I'm afraid I am unable to help you in this endevor any further." 

With that, shes moves to fall off of Athearkepeskorn, plunging herself into the hoard of darkness below. As she falls she puts away her Rod of Invulnerabilty into her glove of storing, pulls out her Rod of Quicken from her other glove of storing, draws her longbow, and readys for combat. 

OOC: She draws her bow as part of her move action to fall off the dragon. She is now holding her Rod of Quicken in one hand, and her bow in the other. She also makes a tumble check of 46 (33 Ranks + 7 Dex + 2 Heroism) to reduce the falling damage by 30ft.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2007)

"Mary!" Athear blurts in alarm as the bard takes her swan dive. By sheer reflex, he exerts his will, and the air whips into a fierce updraft under the plunging human, buoying her fall to a safe speed. (Feather fall spell-like on Mary)

As the archon and paladin surge in on the dark warrior simultaneously, Rhodia looked between the approaching black dragon and the floating warlock/blackguard. _We have to concentrate our powers...finish him once and for all_, she decided....and used her last supercharged blast on the black knight once more.

Athearkepeskorn whipped his tail across the knight's back for good measure as he sped past.

(Woo! Go crit! Now, just like last time, with holy maxed, empowered blast doing 90+9+15+{15d6/2) damage, +40 ranged touch to hit, caster level for SR is 33...this time Athear will tailslap the knight, +59 to hit, 2d6+70 damage (power attacking for-10/+20). If the dark knight falls before Athear or Rhodia attack, they'll attack the black dragon instead.)


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

OOC Holy Crap Darimaus, I know we're epic lvl and all but still, falling of the back of a dragon while it's in flight only to land in an enemy army armed with a longbow?   Suicidal much lol

Tharivol calls out as loud as he can to the army as he takes to head of it, swinging away at the enemy"Knights, lend me your ears! I am here to help you turn back the tide of this evil, and believe me when I say we will beat back this horde.  Do not give up your hopes for I will not let this evil have your fair and precious city! So fight as hard as you can and when you believe you have no more left in you continue the fight!  For this day Evil will not triumph like it believes so!  I, Tharivol Dementra, will give my dying breath if need be to see to that!  Xialanet will continue to fly back to the battle with the knight and dragon, or starts to attack the whites if those fall

OOC Information Going to use my Final stand to give the knights within ten feet of me, upto a total of 19,   2d10 temporary hit points which last them a total of 19 rounds 

Weapon Holy Avenger TH52/47/42/37[+5 sword+12 Str+1 Weapon Focus+2 Epic Weapon Focus+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone+ 6 Bard Song] DMG1d8+1d6[Against Evil Creatures]+18[+5 sword+12 Str+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone] 19-20/x2 Slashing
Hp.......wow.....alot lol 609/609
AC 35 = 10 [Base]+1 [Dex bonus]+13 [Armor bonus]+5 [Natural Armor bonus]+4 [Deflection bonus]+3 [Shield bonus]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2007)

*Islo Round 5*

[sblock=initiative]
Silver Dragons 
Minathiel 
Lochlan & Zephyr 
Dark Dragon & Warrior 
Silver Knights 
Mary 
Dark Army 
Athear & Rhodia 
White Dragons 
Tharivol & Xialanet 
[/sblock]

The Silver's and White's continue to duke it out in their own little duels, no more falling this round as they regroup and ready for a renewed charge at each other.

Minathiel swings mightily and connects four solid blows on the Dark Warrior's armour(88,92,94,92) before teleporting far away.  The Warrior has no time to look for him, however, as Lochlan returns to the fray with a wollop to the side of the head(130), followed by two more sure blows(126,128) before his enemy recovers enough to parry the fourth and fight back.  
Once more, the Warrior's sword begins glowing with dark energy, and he swings it across hard at Lochlan, a blow that would fell any mortal, though the Paladin manages to survive with a deep gash in his side (319 damage, overcomes your DR) while the dark warrior continues Laughing, and bolts of lightning strike down from the sky, at the mage tower, at the Knights, and at the silver dragons(killing two). I WILL RULE THIS LAND AGAIN AND SHE SHALL BE MY QUEEN!!!".

The Dark Dragon roars and latches onto Athear (Now Grappled), Sinking his teeth into the Silver's neck (69 damage) as Mary jumps off, coiling a magical serpentlike spell around the Dark Warrior and landing like a feather on the ground a hundred or so feet under them, bow and rod in hand.

The two army's continue to clash, the tide stabilizing again as most of the Knights were injured by the acid that just finished falling, and several are blasted by bolts of lightning from the sky.  The hidden mages in the Dark Army take this as a sign and more magical arrows streak forth into the Knights and the flying mages, adding to the damage.

Athear starts ripping at the Larger dragon, tearing scales off, though with each blow blasts of energy strike back (20 damage each energy type, Immune to Fire, Acid, Cold).  Half of his blows, however, fail to get past the dragon's defenses, as Athear notices invisible shields of force protecting it.  (Bite 53 dmg, Claw 35 dmg, and Tail Slap 82 dmg.  It's Obviously got defensive buffs). *Athear takes a total of 60 electric and 60 Sonic damage*  Rhodia blasts at the dragon, but her power's fail to penetrate it's natural resistance. (Nat 1 sry)

Tharivol also joins the troops on the ground, leading a small group of them deeper into the heart of the enemy, while Xialanet speeds back towards the aerial duels, almost there (Is he going for the Dragon or Warrior?)


Current #'s (Combat Effective): 
Lyrevan Knights - 220
Dark Army - 1400
White Dragons(Large, probably young Adult) - 19
Silver Dragons(Medium-Large, probably Young/Juvenile) - 10

Distances : The Dark Dragon is 700' from the gates, Grappling Athear. Zephyr/Lochlan are in Melee with the Dark Warrior a hundred feet from Athear.. Tharivol and Mary are on the ground, Xialanet is on his way back to the Dark Dragon fight, within 50' of the Dark Dragon.
Minathiel is.. somewhere a thousand feet away.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 6, 2007)

Seeing Lochlan take the tremendous hit, Minathiel changes his tactics.   Disappearing and reappearing hundreds of feet above the combat, he dives, leading with his sword.  Falling like a comet his sword shines brightly as he tries to drive it into the dark rider.

[sblock]
Quickshift 700 feet above the dark rider, he charges and dives.  (Going down takes half movement ie, you can go twice as far.   180 move doubled move charge (360), doubled for diving, his charge distance is 720feet, if he is diving)  Full Power Attack, Smiting Evil

AC: 70 (+12 for song, -2 for charge)
HP(current)/HP(Max): 491/938 (add 6d10 + 156 (208))
Additional Defenses:saves: Fort +64 Refl +48 Will +53 Evasion, SR 39, Immunity to Electricity and petrification, DR 10/Evil or 15/Adamantine, Fire Resist 30

+79 (+20 BAB, +32 Str, +6 Enhancement, +9 Morale, +6 Luck, +6 Competence, +1 Feat, +5 Epic, +2 Charge, +18 smite -1 Size, -25 Power Attack)
3d6 + 111 (+48 Strength +6 Enhancement +6 Luck +9 Morale +50 Power Attack +2 Smite) Damage is Epic, Magic, Adamantine, Good and Lawful for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The Warrior has no time to look for him, however, as Lochlan returns to the fray with a wollop to the side of the head(130), followed by two more sure blows(126,38) before his enemy recovers enough to parry the fourth and fight back.




OOC: My second attack hit, so the third also should have been a Smite.  319?  I'm guessing that was a crit.  Ow.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

*Revised actions!

"Oh, you just opened a whole _haversack_ of trouble," Athear blares angrily at the enormous black dragon. Rather than try to escape the grapple, he allows the larger dragon to carry him as he concentrates on ripping and tearing at its unholy flesh!

(Taking full attack action...if legal. If not, only the bite will count. One moment while I tally statage...)

(Bite: +53, 2d8+50 dmg. 2 Claws: +51 to hit, 2d6+32. 2 Wingsmashes +51, 1d8+32. 1 tailslap +51, 2d6+73. Power attacking -10. I may be missing some damage boni...this is including the +9 and +12 strength from bardage. Also includes -4 for attacking with natural weapons in a grapply. Pierces magic DR only...I need some feats or something. )

Rhodia, alarmed at the situation, aims a powerful blast of energy at the black dragon's underbelly, hoping to force it away!

(Repelling blast! 15d6 damage, +34 ranged touch. Target is grappled so doesn't get Dex or threaten an area. +33 SR check and Reflex save is DC 30 or be knocked back.)


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 6, 2007)

OOC-

Just wanted to recount a few things, I would do this in the OOC thread, but we are sharing that with someone else, so I didn't think it was appropriate.

First, damn that is some serious buffage Darimaus.  I am impressed.  I hate to say I was kind of discounting your character, but WOW, it is seriously a major difference in the fight.

This is a great fight Jemal, literally the best combat I have been in on ENWorld.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Taking full attack action...if legal. If not, only the bite will count. One moment while I tally statage...)




OOC: I'm not entirely certain what the current FAQ/Errata says, but the current RotG: Grapple article rules that you can indeed make a full attack with all your natural weapons in a grapple.  Each attack is at -4 to hit though.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> OOC-
> 
> This is a great fight Jemal, literally the best combat I have been in on ENWorld.




OOC On ENWorld? I'd have to say ever, and I've seen some good battles.  Keep bringing this on, and I might just have to move so I can be a tabletop player in your games Jemal 

Tharivol will continue swing his sword away, while trying to protect as many of the silver knights that he can.  He'll target Clerics, Spellcasters, or anyone that looks in charge in that order.  For every foe he drops though it is quite visible that it is taking a toll in the valiant knight, as if he mourns for each person that dies     

Xialanet sees Athear grappled with the dark dragon and calls out to the older dragon,"Athear!! Hold on! I'll help out!!" She then proceeds to grapple the evil dragon from the opposite side of the older silver
[sblock=OOC Info on Xialanet and Tharivol]  
Tharivol 
Weapon Holy Avenger TH52/47/42/37[+5 sword+12 Str+1 Weapon Focus+2 Epic Weapon Focus+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone+ 6 Bard Song] DMG1d8+1d6[Against Evil Creatures]+18[+5 sword+12 Str+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone] 19-20/x2 Slashing
Hp 609/609
AC 35 = 10 [Base]+1 [Dex bonus]+13 [Armor bonus]+5 [Natural Armor bonus]+4 [Deflection bonus]+3 [Shield bonus]
Xialanet
Weapons 
Bite, +36, 2d6+8, 10ft reach
2 Claws, +34, 1d8+4, 5ft reach
2 Wings, +34, 1d6+4, 5ft reach
1 tailslap, +34, 1d8+12, 5ft reach
Hp 400/400
Ac 36=10[base]+2[Dex Mod]+25[Natural{15 normal+10 paladin Mount}]-1[size]
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 6, 2007)

Mary hits the ground at a softened pace, thanks to the aid of her dragon companion. Using her Rod of Quicken, she casts haste upon herself, then puts the rod away in her glove of storing. Bringing her bow to aim, she fires through the crowd of evil soldiers (taking great care not to hit any good soldiers). After she fires a few shots off, she retrieves her rod of invulnerability from her other glove.

OOC: Mary will fire five times with her exit wound bow. The attack rolls are 20 (67), 17 (64), 15 (57), 4 (41), 9 (41). Confirm is 14 (61). Damage will be 35 (70 if crit), then 40, then 40, then 39, then 40 (1d8+1d6+14+21 for Divine Might)). Every soldier adjacent to Mary gets an attack of oppurtunity for each attack (AC 57, DR 2/-), though once she has drawn the rod again, she has AC 62, DR 40/Magic and DR 2/-.


... Wow, that Nat 20 means that that arrow is gonna go through every soldier in a 1,100 ft line. The other shots will keep going, every additional target they hit getting another +4 to AC. Just as a referance for the DM, if these guys have AC 20, the second shot hits 12 troops, the third hits 10, the forth and fifth hits 6 each.

OOC: Thnaks Wrahn, I found that this character concept was very unique and interesting, and aided combat in an origional way. I'm just happy people appreciate my help  . Besides, the only real reason I can't help in this fight is because I can't fly


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: My second attack hit, so the third also should have been a Smite.  319?  I'm guessing that was a crit.  Ow.




*OOC*: So noted, I edited to add the 90 damage.  And actually, no.. not a crit, a special attack... but on the bright side, it's a standard action so he can only do it 1/round.

I need Pyrex to post actions.  Shayuri, you too (I Edited to add your actions into the last round, now need new ones).


BTW, Thanks SO MUCH for the praise, guys, It literally made my day!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

(er...I just looked back to the summary for last turn, and I didn't see any changes. We're talking about the same turn, right? The turn where I got grappled by Big Black and Abyssal?)

Edit: Psst. Still need to resolve Rhodia.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, weird.. It won't edit again... I just tried again and it says "POst too short, please use at least 3 characters"

it's WAY more than 3 characters, though..

EDIT : OK, figured it out.. Somehow I had added Quote tags to the beginning and end of the post.. weird..


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

(this assumes Rhodia's blast from last turn was -not- successful in breaking the grapple. I'll edit if it turns out to have worked)

"Rhodia," Athearkepeskorn calls, "we're getting some space!"

The elf nods and spears the great black dragon with a blast of holy power, then holds on tight. Athear concentrates through the pain of the grapple and wounds, and speaks a word of power that teleports him in a heartbeat 400 feet away from the dark dragon, on the far side of the dread black knight.

(Rhoda does 15d6+9 plus another 15 damage if the black dragon is an "evil outsider." +34 ranged touch to hit, no specials other than the holy damage. Athear concentrates (pretty much autosuccess, Concentration is +47, DC is 24, and casts Dimension Door to the location described. That oughtta be farther than the black dragon can wing...we hope. )

[sblock=Damage]Normal: 603. Total from Con boost and extra HD: 309 Current Max HP: 912
Damage taken: 69+60+60 = 189. Remaining HP: 723[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC*: So noted, I edited to add the 90 damage.  And actually, no.. not a crit, a special attack... but on the bright side, it's a standard action so he can only do it 1/round.




OOC: Yeah, that's so much better.    

~Round 6~

Lochlan aims another series of powerful blows against the dark warrior, then directs Zephyr to pull back.

OOC: Lochlan -> Full Attack, Smite on the first two attacks.  Zephyr -> Withdraw after Lochlan's attack is complete.

*Combat Status*
[sblock]
+12 Cha, Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+6d10 [111hp] Temp HP (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
+6 to Hit (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.

Lochlan, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 149/617/111
Zephyr, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 0/262/93

*Smite Evil*: 7/7 used  (at the end of Round 6)
*Lay on Hands*: 450/600 used


```
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +59      d6+34        20x2 (Full: +59/+54/+49/+44)
Smite                  (+20)      (+90)
```
Lochlan's first melee attack each round is resolved as a touch attack.

Lochlan's Quarterstaff currently bypasses DR:
 Adamantine/Bludgeoning/Cold Iron/Epic/Good/Magic/Silver
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

*Islo Round 6*

[sblock=initiative]
Silver Dragons 
Minathiel 
Lochlan & Zephyr 
Dark Dragon & Warrior 
Silver Knights 
Mary 
Dark Army 
Athear & Rhodia 
White Dragons 
Tharivol & Xialanet [/sblock]

The dragons have all regrouped and now clash into one another with renewed fury, blood and scales flying as 3 white's and a silver come crashing down.

From the heaven's Minathiel returns, a silvery comet streaking from the sky and into the Dark Warrior, distracting him from Lochlan (120 damage) as the Paladin bashes him repeatedly with his staff (127,129,36,35), before Zephyr gets him out of harms way.

The Warrior looks back at Lochlan, then to the Archon, and decides to deal with the Archon.  "I've scraped better angels than you off my boots."  he snarls in abyssal, his sword once again glowing with black energy as he smashes it into Minathiel (339 damage).  The Dragon continues using it's powerful wings to keep both itself and Athear airborne as it bites (54) and claws (41,37) at him, and smashing Rhodia with it's tail(74, overcomes DR).  As this happens, Hail errupts from the sky, covering most of the city and bashing into the silver knights, as well as a large chunk of the dark army that's near the city (15 damage.).  Several of the allready injured knights collapse, as do about a hundred of the enemy army.

The Silver Knights reel from the recent devastating attacks, but rally behind Tharivol and renew their fight, quickly regaining their ground as most of the nearby enemies are dropped by the storm.  

Mary stands with her bow and begins firing streaking lines of death through the army, the first cuts a path out of sight, and the others drop many more.

The Dark Army stays warily back, those that weren't caught in the storm staying out of reach of the hailstones, turning instead on the hundred or so lone knights that have been moving through their ranks, leaving about 50' of empty space between the two main armies.

Rhodia blasts the Dark Dragon with Holy power (71 damage) as Athear dissapears, reappearing hundreds of feet above them with a sigh of relief.  As he reappears, something catches Athear's superior draconic vision, a small orb moving through the clouds, directly at the center of the Storm above Islo, about 900 feet away from him, above the city.

Xialanet reaches the Dark Dragon in time to realize that Athear has just dissapeared, and he is now alone with this huge monster.  Fighting through the wave of sudden unexpected fear, he Bites down hard on the larger dragon, but fails to penetrate it's adamantine-like scales as it growls menacingly down at it's new prey.

Current #'s (Combat Effective): 
Lyrevan Knights - 200
Dark Army - 1100
White Dragons(Large, probably young Adult) - 16
Silver Dragons(Medium-Large, probably Young/Juvenile) - 9

Distances : The Dark Dragon is 700' from the gates, fighting Zialanet.  Athear/Rhodia are 400' above them. Minathiel is in Melee with the Dark Warrior a hundred feet away, Zeph/Lochlan are about a hundred feet from the Warrior.  Tharivol and Mary are on the ground.


*OOC : Ivellious, I think you forgot to include ALL of Mary's buffs.. Xialanet should have a total of +21 to attacks and + 9 damage (+6 strength mod for strength related damage).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

(OOC - are either the dark dragon or the dark knight showing signs of damage? Any way to tell if either one of them are anywhere near dropping? Also, based on where the orb is and how it's moving, does it look like it may have originated from the city or the dark army?)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - are either the dark dragon or the dark knight showing signs of damage? Any way to tell if either one of them are anywhere near dropping? Also, based on where the orb is and how it's moving, does it look like it may have originated from the city or the dark army?)




Sorry, was supposed to use your 'close encounter' with the Dragon to point this out.. The Dark Warrior has no signs of damage, as he's encased completely in armour, and the Dragon, when you saw him up close, appears to have many gashes and gars, though many of them look to have been magically healed. (Though neither the Dragon or Warrior have cast any spells that you've seen).  The Orb looks like it's moving around on it's own, first one way, then another, as though it's alive and trying to get a good view.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 8, 2007)

Mary grits her teeth in determination as she continues to fire away, blasting lines out of the enemy horde. Even as she fights on, her song continues to reach across the masses to all the good souls on the battlefield.

OOC: As a swift action, she will use Inspire Excellence to give everyone +12 to Dex (taking 51 Subduel damage). Then Mary attacks again with her bow, attacking with +66, +62, +67, Nat 1, +49. she deals 37, 34, 34, and 33 damage on her hits.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 8, 2007)

As Minathiel swings his blade, he says in a remarkably calm voice, "Archon.  If you are going to insult me, at least use the correct terminology."

Waiting for the last possible second, he disappears again, only to reappear 700 feet above the combat.

[sblock]

Full Attack Power attack 15, quickshift up 700 feet at the end of the action.

AC: 72 (+12 for song)
HP(current)/HP(Max): 152/938 (add 6d10 + 156 (208))
Additional Defenses:saves: Fort +64 Refl +48 Will +53 Evasion, SR 39, Immunity to Electricity and petrification, DR 10/Evil or 15/Adamantine, Fire Resist 30

+69/+64/+59/+54 (+20 BAB, +32 Str, +6 Enhancement, +9 Morale, +6 Luck, +6 Competence, +1 Feat, +5 Epic,  -1 Size, -15 Power Attack)
3d6 + 99 (+48 Strength +6 Enhancement +6 Luck +9 Morale +30 Power Attack) Damage is Epic, Magic, Adamantine, Good and Lawful for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2007)

"The dragon is regenerating," Athear spits...even as his own wounds slowly close as well. "No doubt it's master has the same power. We must focus and concentrate our power if we're to have any impact! Starting with the knight!"

The great silver dragon tilts into a dive at the winged warrior of the dark, pulling out just in time to deliver a solid wallop with his tail as he whickers past. Rhodia, having saved her inner strength for just this moment, unleashes a mighty blast of holy power as Athearkepeskorn descends.

(Tailslap is +62 to hit (including the +3 competence I forgot last time, and +2 for charging), with -10 power attack, doing 2d6+73 damage. Rhodia's blast is +40 to hit as ranged touch, and does 90+9+15 (if he's evil outsider) + (15d6/2). Athear will be pulling out at 20' range, to make use of the reach of his tailslap to try to avoid a counter attack. If it's important, he has AC62 with the boost to dex, and including the -2 from charging.)

(Switch attacks to Dark Dragon if the knight falls before they act )


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2007)

*Just need Pyrex + Ivellious*


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> From the heaven's Minathiel returns, a silvery comet streaking from the sky and into the Dark Warrior, distracting him from Lochlan (120 damage) as the Paladin bashes him repeatedly with his staff (127,129,36,35), before Zephyr gets him out of harms way.




OOC: Is the 120 there damage Lochlan is taking?  Where'd it come from?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2007)

that was the damage Minathiel dealt to the BBEG, thus distracting him from Lochlan.  Ivellious is out for a few days so I'll NPC him, just need actions for Lochlan then I'll update.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 10, 2007)

~Round 7~

Lochlan directs Zephyr to move up behind Minathiel, then reaches out and places his hand on the archon's back, restoring some vitality to the injured celestial.

OOC:  _Lay on Hands_ for 150hp.

*Combat Status*
[sblock]
+12 Cha, Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+6d10 [111hp] Temp HP (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
+6 to Hit (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.

Lochlan, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 146/617/111
Zephyr, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 0/262/93

*Smite Evil*: 7/7 used  (at the end of Round 6)
*Lay on Hands*: 600/600 used


```
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +59      d6+34        20x2 (Full: +59/+54/+49/+44)
Smite                  (+20)      (+90)
```
Lochlan's first melee attack each round is resolved as a touch attack.

Lochlan's Quarterstaff currently bypasses DR:
 Adamantine/Bludgeoning/Cold Iron/Epic/Good/Magic/Silver
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

*Islo Round 7*

[sblock=initiative]
Silver Dragons 
Lochlan & Zephyr 
Minathiel
Dark Dragon & Warrior 
Silver Knights 
Mary 
Dark Army 
Athear & Rhodia 
White Dragons 
Tharivol & Xialanet [/sblock]

The dragons continue their battle, though it's fury is nothing compared to that of the Legends clashing below them.  

As Lochlan moves up and heals Minathiel(+150), The Archon connects four solid blows on his dark opponent(102,102,100,97) before retreating.

The Warrior grins as he faces Lochlan again "Whether one or two or a hundred of you, I will NOT loose!" He laughs and holds out his hand, blasting Lochlan with dual rays of dark energy (71,73) before Flapping quickly back to mount his dragon again.  The Dragon itself waits for it's rider, then flies upwards(Athear notes he's heading in the same direction as the Orb).
The skies quickly fill with violent rains, and harsh winds blast at the city and those airborne.  (Visibility is now 5', speed is reduced by 75%, ranged attacks are impossible, Spellcasting requires a concentration check DC 29 + spell level).

The combat on the ground near the city is essentially stopped, though Mary is oustide of the storm, as is about half of the dark army, which she proceeds to shoot at.

Athear, cannot find the Dragon/Warrior, and Rhodia is barely able to see Athear.

Tharivol is stuck in the storm with the other silver troops, and Xialanet is buffeted by strong winds, unable to find anything or anyone in the intense storm.

All of the knights and warriors on the ground 
Current #'s (Combat Effective): 
Lyrevan Knights - 200
Dark Army - 1100
White Dragons(Large, probably young Adult) - 16
Silver Dragons(Medium-Large, probably Young/Juvenile) - 9

 Congratulations on making it to round 5 of the Storm of Vengeance.  Now What do you do? and who (or WHAT) could be causing the storm?


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 11, 2007)

Minathiel sheaths his sword and draws the other sword on his back.  When he sees the dragon move off, before he is obscured by the rain, he disappears and reappears next to Lochlan.  Concentrating briefly, he chants in celestial and releases a flood of healing energy.  Raising his voice to heard over the wind, "There is more going on here, we inflicted enough punishment to slay nearly anything.  He mitigating it somehow, or being healed from somewhere."

[sblock]
Switches swords as a move equivalent action, quickshift back to his previous location, casts mass heal (for 220) (Concentration +51) to all allies within range (within 30 feet of each other), specifically himself, Lochlan and Zephyr, but any others who happen to be near.

AC: 72 (+12 for song)
HP(current)/HP(Max): 522/938 (add 6d10 + 156 (208))
Additional Defenses:saves: Fort +64 Refl +48 Will +53 Evasion, SR 39, Immunity to Electricity and petrification, DR 10/Evil or 15/Adamantine, Fire Resist 30[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 11, 2007)

Tharivol will continue to fight only if the enemy continues,if not then he try and stop the silver knights from pursing, with Xialanet engaging the whites


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 11, 2007)

Mary will continue firing at the crowd of evil beings, letting loose arrow after arrow of rightious fury. Her music changes as she continues, a burning energy carried through it to all good beings around her.

OOC: Her attacks are as follows: 64, 60, 67, 47, 53. Her damage is 43 ,41 ,43 ,39 ,42.

As her swift action, Mary shall activate Burning Melody, granting all good creatures fire resist 15.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 11, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "There is more going on here, we inflicted enough punishment to slay nearly anything.  He mitigating it somehow, or being healed from somewhere."




OOC: No doubt.  I'd have to go back and count but I'm pretty sure we did over 1500hp of damage.

~Round 8~
Lochlan nods in agreement, "Yes, someone was likely healing him.  Perhaps it's enough that we've chased him from the field for now.  We should regroup with the others and get clear of this storm."

Assuming Minathiel agrees, Lochlan & Zephyr double-move towards the nearest edge of the storm.

*Combat Status*
[sblock]
+12 Cha, Con & Str (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+9 to Hit & Damage (Morale, Bardsong, Mary)
+6d10 [111hp] Temp HP (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
+6 to Hit (Competence, Bardsong, Mary)
_Find the Gap_ (Spell, Lochlan) Lasts 1rd/level, while active, the first melee attack each round is resolved as a Touch attack.

Lochlan, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 0/617/0
Zephyr, *Dam/HP/TempHP*: 0/262/93

*Smite Evil*: 7/7 used  (at the end of Round 6)
*Lay on Hands*: 600/600 used


```
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +59      d6+34        20x2 (Full: +59/+54/+49/+44)
Smite                  (+20)      (+90)
```
Lochlan's first melee attack each round is resolved as a touch attack.

Lochlan's Quarterstaff currently bypasses DR:
 Adamantine/Bludgeoning/Cold Iron/Epic/Good/Magic/Silver
[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 11, 2007)

"Go, I will be right behind you." Minathiel says (having already acted this turn)

OOC:

I count 1799,  Not quite great wyrm prismatic dragon damage, but starting to get close.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 11, 2007)

OOC: Pyrex, you're missing a +12  bonus to Dex from her bardsong.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

after all resistances + Damage reductions you guys dealt 3154 total between the two of them.  In addition to the fact that they've obviously been getting healing from somewhere, they had a "friend Shield" which was transfering half of the Warrior's damage to the much hardier dragon.

The Dark Army is routing now that they're leader has dissapeared (And this storm has appeared).

*Dropping out of combat rounds... After about 30 seconds the storm fades and the Dragon+Warrior are nowhere to be seen.. but neither are any of the silver or white dragons that were flying in the sky, and the city is a mess, many buildings collapsed, minor flooding, acid pits everywhere, etc.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

"ARGH!" Athear blares. "They're getting away! Hold on Rhodia!"

He strains against the wind and sleeting rain to follow the titanic black dragon, heading for the very heart of the storm.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 12, 2007)

Mary immediatly halts combat as the Dark Army routes, instead turning to any good warrior in need of aid and providing them healing. She gives some first aid to the wounded, and sings inspirational music to those who are near death, miraculiously healing them of their wounds. After just over 4 minutes have passed, she staggers, the weight of the battle suddenly overcoming her as she collapses.

OOC: She is going to use the rest of her bardic musics for the day in order to employ her song of life refrain and help anyone who looks like seriously need it. Other than that, she will use the heal skill to aid and stabalize those that need less healing or that she doesn't have enough Bardic Music uses to help out. Once her bardic music effects run out, she falls unconcius due to her subduel damage incurred from her Words of creation.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 12, 2007)

Minathiel will try to gather people up and use his 9th level pearl of power to get back Mass Heal and Mass Heal the group (Heal 230 points of damage).  If anyone is still injured, He will heal them.


"Can one of you find someone in command and see if there is anything else we can do?  Also someone needs to watch and make sure we aren't hit again.  I am going to do what I can for the wounded."

He will help the wounded soldiers, gathering them together, then using his prayer beads to increase his casting level and casting Mass Cure Critical wounds.  (Healing 27 people 64 points each per casting.  He will lose his reach heals first, then use his pearl of power, then move on to his 9th level spells starting with gate, then implosion, then True Ressurection, if he needs to cast more, he will)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 13, 2007)

His healing capabilities effectively exhausted, Lochlan nods to Minathiel and swoops down with Zephyr to find the commander of the Lyrevan forces.

Lochlan and Zephyr descend descend to a position 20' outside and above the main gate, and he calls to those on the wall; "The dark army appears to have been routed for now.  If someone would introduce me to your commander we would like to speak with him."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 13, 2007)

Xialanet seems to consider the older silver into the storm when she hears a whistle coming from the battlefield. Looking down, she sees that Tharivol is signalling her down with the whistle as the knight steps to the soilders touching his hand on their shoulders, saying "You did well today, may you all keep this standard."

OOC  Using lay on hands spreading 10 healing points among the first 28 people he touches, but he counties to congratulate those around him as he heads towards the city


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

The knights themselves form up, allowing the other army to leave, but keeping a close eye on them.  Mary runs around healing the most injured she can find, until the strain on her body finally overwhelms her, and she falls on top of a man she just saved.  He looks down at her and lays his hands on her (90 healing), before picking her up and carrying her back towards the city.  

The knights themselves quickly get about the business of saving lives, each of them using their own (albeit minor) healing powers.  Combined with the party's efforts, you are able to save almost two hundred lives, though the rest there is little to be done for but pray. 

A moment after you all arive, Lochlan calls out for the leader.  Many look around, and one calls out that he saw the king go down, but then a figure wearing no armour, with a Katana at his belt, and carrying Mary, approaches and calls out "I am King Thelsan Sarutobi of Lyrevan.  You have my thanks for aiding us against the Alliance.  They have coveted our kingdom as far as humanity can remember, and for a thousand years, we have kept our glorious home safe." He bows deeply to each of you "You have prevented me from dishonoring my family and loosing my country, and for that I will give you whatever I can.  Please, come in, I must see to my people."  He motions towards the castle, and instructs his troops to begin cleaning things up.  When you are a bit more alone, he motions you closer, and speaks to The group in Celestial, looking at Minathiel as he does so.  "I am privy to much information that my people are not.  You are an Archon, aren't you?  If that is true, then the time has come, the Oaths will be broken, and the world will go to war again.  Lyrevan has always and will always stand by your side.  What can you tell me?"

Athear continues flying upwards trying to find the dark dragon, and breaks through the clouds just in time to see dragon and warrior scoop up the small, spherical orb, before the Dragon _teleport_'s them away.  In the last instant, Athear sees reflected inside the sphere an image of many dragons.. silver, white, blue, and gold, all trapped.  You know that the only other colors of dragon on this plane are Red, and... Black.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 15, 2007)

Mary awakens slowly, disoriented by the moving backround. It takes her a few moments to realize that she is being carried. She tries to look down, tries to tell her rescuer that she was fine now, that she could walk on her own, but no strength flowed to her bones, and she found all she could do was lie back and accept the weight of the sins she accepted into herself on the battlefield. As minutes passed, her lobms slowly regained the gift of movement, and as she was about to inform the man carrying her, he stopped, and began greeting what she could only surmise was a few new arrivals. After hearing the word archon however, Mary's eyes snapped open, and she once again regained a sense of placement. 

"I'm fine now, good knight, you can let me down now." she said, a flash of recognition on her face as she looked down to see that the man carrying her was in fact the last man she was able to heal before succumbing to weight of battle. 

"I'm afraid I wasn't able to catch your name good knight. But as good manners dictate, I shall introduce myself before inquiring. I am Mary Polis, a simple traveler dispatched to your realm in order to halt the great evils now wreaking havok across this plane." Mary gives a little bow before continuing, "And whom do I have the pleasure of speaking to?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn roars in frustration as his quarry vanishes.

"Rhodia! I thought that blast sealed off dimensional travel as well!" he frets accusingly. The elf shakes her head. 

"Only if they're outisders from the lower planes! I couldn't tell if the holy energy was effective against them or not...but as it didn't lock them here, I surmise it must not have been."

The dragon growls irritably then says, "Let see about ending this storm then. Can you destroy it if I fly you to the center?"

"I can try," Rhodia answers, "it depends on how strong its magic is. Besides, with both the dragon and the knight gone, the storm should dissipate on its own. It requires constant concentration to maintain."

"Then how were they fighting?!"

She shrugs. "Maybe it wasn't them maintaining it. Or maybe they have some trick or learning that lets them maintain magic more easily than most."

"I'll fly to the storm center," Athear decides grimly. "If it's breaking up by then, we'll leave it be. If not, try some dispelling."

"Of course."

The silver dragon banked and headed towards the point the whole storm revolved around, though maintaining his altitude above the clouds.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2007)

*Shayuri* - The storm dissipates several seconds after they scoop up the orb and dissapear, and as for the Dimensional Lock, whether it worked or not, they were out of your sight for long enough for someone to have Dispelled/Disjoined it.

Soon, the sky has returned to the way it was before, the dark clouds breaking up to leave only a few normal clouds in the otherwise sunny skies.  As Athear looks down from his high vantage point, he sees the Dark Army retreating at full tilt towards the coast (several miles away), the Knights are in the process of cleaning up, several riders on horseback shadowing the army to keep an eye on it.  There is also a small gathering near the gate, where you spy your companions... And note, upon looking around, that apart from yourself and Xialanet, there are no dragons within your (considerably good) sight.


The Knight puts Mary down and smiles "You saved my life, and so carrying you this far was the least I could do.  As I've told your companions, I am King Thelsan Sarutobi of Lyrevan, Miss Polis, and sadly I'm not surprised to hear your purpose here.  I was just questioning your companions as to a few more details, and to see if I can aid you."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 16, 2007)

Lochlan walks up to the king and bows, "King Thelsan, it is good to meet you.  And indeed, fortuitous that we found you as soon as we did.  The truth of the matter is that we joined the battle at your gates by the grace of the divine; we knew nothing of the battle beforehand, but rather were on our way here to seek you out."


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 16, 2007)

Minathiel will chant and touch Mary, holy energy flowing into her.  He turns and looks at the king noding at Lochlan's comments, "Our presence here, as you have deduced, is indeed indication of dire event.  The Gatekeepers have fallen and persons of great power are wandering the world.  We represent a faction here to protect the mortal realm."

"It is true that it was chance that brought us here at this moment, but we came here with a purpose.  We need to use the Sphere of the Ages."  Looking at Mary and the rest of his companions, "And perhaps a place to rest."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2007)

The king raises his eyebrow and stops walking, turning to face Minathiel "The Sphere of the Ages?  Yes, I have the artifact, we keep it safe in our mages tower.  Your timing seems quite fortuitous, the Sphere opens only once a year, and that is 3 days hence.  Be warned, though, that it can only answer one question, so that question must be well thought out before hand... If there is any other way to obtain the information, we should attempt to find it first.  Perhaps, then, a few days rest in Islo while we search for your answers."  He turns to walk again, and a young knight, covered in dirt and blood, runs up to him from outside the gates. 

"SIRE! I must speak with you, it's..." He stops, and looks at the rest of you in awe.

"Speak, young..." The king thinks for a moment, trying to remember the boy's name "Justin.  Tell us, Sir Justin, what is wrong?"

"It's.. It's my dragon, sire. She's dissapeared.  All of them have, and we can't reach them.  The only ones still here are dead."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

On seeing the storm breaking up on its own, Athear growls, "We must tell the others what we've seen here today. This is grim news indeed!"

He twists around and banks into a steep dive, plunging nearly straight down as the clouds burst apart around him until he looks like a silver teardrop riding a beam of sunlight down towards the city. He spreads his wings to break the dive finally, swooping down within a hundred feet of the ground before pulling up again and flapping powerfully towards the city, where he sees the rest of his companions in parlay.

"They took the dragons!" the silver dragon trumpets angrily as he lands. "They had some magic orb that had the heads of dragons showing in its surface. Somehow they stole all the dragons!"


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "They took the dragons!" the silver dragon trumpets angrily as he lands. "They had some magic orb that had the heads of dragons showing in its surface. Somehow they stole all the dragons!"





Tharivol reaches the team in time to hear Athear proclaim that, and looks up to the sky in worry only to see Xialanet land shortly after the older dragon. "That was some battle!  We're lucky that we all made it in one piece!" The younger dragon exclaims as the half elven paladin covers his face in shame


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 17, 2007)

Mary shook her head at the younger dragon's procaimation.

"Luck had nothing to do with it. We won that battle because we had to. We continue on in the service of good because we have to. We will defeat those who threaten this plane because we have to. And if I have to lay down my life for my cause, I will gladly collect the suffering of every kind soul in existence onto my shoulders and perish into oblivion."

She surveys the battlefield with a sad, regretful look. 

"Mark my words, I intend to end this suffering and chaos, if its the last thing I do."


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 17, 2007)

OOC:

Sorry, meant to OOC, Minathiel uses his last Heal on Mary.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2007)

*Mary is healed another 150 from Minathiel's Heal*
The King's Eyes go wide as first the Knight, and then Athear proclaim the dissapearance of the dragons.  "So, they think Lyrevan will be helpless with out our Silver's?  We'll show them that's not true, They can send their blue's and white's and black's and all the armies of the Alliance at us... They can send all the Undead monsters of the Swamp while they're at it, and we will beat them back.  We WILL prevail, and we WILL find and rescue our trusted companions." He looks at Mary with a nod "Because we Must."

King Thelsan looks up at Athear "Do you know where they went?  Or why they would wait until after the battle to steal our dragons? Presumably they would have had a better chance of beating us without our Dragon knights."

Meanwhile, the other knight can't help but grin slightly at Xialanet's childish remark, before he again remembers the severity of the situation.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2007)

"They were able to teleport away," Athearkepeskorn demurs. "No way to tell for sure where they went. As for the timing..."

The dragon considers.

"It wasn't until the dark one released the storm that I saw the orb, up in the sky. That was before the dragons vanished. It was moving then, towards the center of the storm...which is where the dark one picked it up. Maybe they waited as long as they did because there was no choice."

"I am curious as to why Xialanet and I were unaffected though..."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 18, 2007)

"Because we're not native to this plane? It's that or because we're the chosen ones set to free the rest of our kind." Xialanet answers qucikly.  Tharivol is to busy scanning the battlefield, checking to see how to best defend the city in case of another assault though he says half-heartedly "I agree with Athear. There's no way they could've whisked the dragons away without having complications.  So the easy way would've been to draw you into a small battle, get the dragons outta of the way, and the crush you.  I think we got thrown in as a surpirse, but they'll be back. I'm quite sure of that


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 18, 2007)

"They likely needed to lure as many of the dragons as possible into as small an area as possible before entrapping them.  Either way, eventually we're going to have to find the dark rider and that orb."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2007)

"For now, May I suggest we move into the city and discuss this? Perhaps we can come up with some answers, and If not, then we must decide what to ask of The Ages in three days time."


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 20, 2007)

Mary smiles wearily,

"And I'm really due for a quick nap. I don't suppose you would be able to point me in the direction of some lodgings? Today has taken quite a toll on me."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

"Ages?" muses Athearkepeskorn. "Intriguing. But yes, answers...and questions...are why we're here. The battle was merely fortunate happenstance. Rhodia, down."

The elf astride his neck obediently unstraps herself from the riding saddle and leaps upward, growing a pair of unearthly, pearly white feathered wings in midair, then floating gently to the ground. She nods at the others, and gives a curtsy to the king as her wings fold...and vanish.

The dragon himself rumbles approvingly, then ripples, like a pond with a stone thrown into it. His titanic form collapses into itself; the bright, mirrorlike silver of his scales marring and blurring and becoming a mishmash of earthtones. For an instant the dragon is a shinking amorphous mass...but a final contraction reveals him to be an unusually massive elf male of uncommon physical perfection. His hair is long and straight, and as silver as his scales used to be. He wears a simple tan tunic and breeches. His wounds however, that have been healing slowly all this time, stay with the new form...staining the tunic red almost immediately, and causing his elf form to stagger under the unexpected sensation of pain.

"Blast," he grumbles, and spits a gob of blood onto the ground. "Forgot about that." He presses a hand to his side, where he was mauled by the dark dragon, and forces a jaunty smile.

"Into the city, yes. Lets go."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2007)

The young knight Justin moves forward instinctively as the Elf bleeds, laying his hand over the wound (30 healing).  "It is not much, oh Great One, but we all must do our part."  The King nods approvingly and then motions Mary to go with the knight. "Sir Justin here will lead you to our guest quarters in the castle.  Meanwhile, I believe the rest of us should pay a visit to the preists.. my spirit is spent, else I'd heal you myself.  From the looks of it, even as mighty as you were not untouched by the battle."  He says as he turns and leads you into the walled city.  People are all over the place now, soldiers and citizens alike cleaning up.  As you pass, they stop work for a moment to salute their king, and bow respectfully to you, though none approach, and most have a mixture of worry and resolve on their faces.  "Some of our mages from Malindar will be coming in soon to begin repairs." King Thelsan says as you approach the castle "Those we have here... the few that survived, that is... are trained for battle, not building.  Malindar's archtiects will be able to restore our city.  Or at least, the infrastructure."  He walks through the gates of the castle, standing in the center of Islo.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Athear nods at his healer, briefly grateful, then strides after the king, Rhodia following quickly after. His wounds continue to slowly close on their own, and he graciously turns down further healing.

"One does not do battle with the great scions of evil and expect to walk away unscathed," the dragon in elf form says. "But a wound won in such a battle is a mark of honor, so long as it does not kill you." He chuckles.

"Now what is this 'ages' you speak of?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

"The Ages are.. well, they just are.  They exist only on this plane, and no other.  The Sphere of the Ages is an artifact by which, once a year, they share their wisdom with whoever possesses it.  Now, keep in mind that when I say 'they', I'm not actually speaking of beings, not as such, more a sense of... Knowledge Personified.  They exist everywhere and nowhere."


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 23, 2007)

"My most powerful spells are expended, but I should have enough depth left in my magic power to restore us to health, your priests should concentrate on your wounded."

"My power should renew with the dawn and then I will be able to _Discern_ the rider's location."

OOC-
sorry about the slow post rate it has been a busy week, next week may not be any better.

by using the remaining spells of 5th level and below to cast cure spells I estimate 94d8 +476 (ave 899) of healing left spread over the party.  He still has his lay on hand to restore 24 more points if neccessary.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

*The remaining healing power of the party(Mostly Minathiel, I think) should be enough (Combined with any fast healing and a good nights sleep aided by heal checks) to restore the entire party to full health by morning.  In the Meantime, does anybody have questions for the king/his priests/knights/anyone?  Or does anybody have a course of action they would like to take?

Once the thread goes 48 hours without a question/action, or when everybody has posted that they are ready to move on, I will shift it to morning.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 24, 2007)

OOC: Mary is ready to move on...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

The King leaves Sir Justin with you as a liason, and goes off to see to his people, promising to speak with you in the morning.  Sir Justin leads you all into the castle and finds you all rooms.  While not 'fit for a king', they're definitely more comfortable than most knights would be used to.  Night passes with nothing happening, and in the morning everybody awakens refreshed, and ready to go.  Sir Justin leads you to the Throne room, where you find King Thelsan and Two others, who are introduced as the Head Paladin and High Mage of Lyrevan.  They bow respectfully and Thelsan turns expectantly to you after the introductions.  "Have there been any thoughts during the night on our situation?  My sources have found nothing to indicate where the dragons could have gone, save to assure me that they are.. for the most part... still alive.  The high mage here has teleported in from Malindar, he has been keeping as on top of the current... 'situation' as any mortal could, and may be able to answer questions that I cannot.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

"The dragons are with the dark knight," Athear rumbles. Even as an elf, his voice is deep. "All save the black and red dragons. I am sure the knight is warded against scrying, and so too will be the orb he has used on the dragons."

"And yet, that army didn't come out of nowhere. Do we have prisoners? Maybe one of them will know something useful."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

The Head Paladin shakes his head "Normally we would.  Our Knights are trained to fell their opponents without killing them, but that storm did in any of the ones we could have questioned.  The fleeing army took their wounded with them, leaving us nothing but corpses.  We have a few priests who can force information out of corpses, but I doubt the foot soldiers would know anything more than where they come from, and that I could tell you now that I've had a chance to review the battle.  Judging from the angles of their attack and retreat, and what our scouts reported after followng them, They came across the channel from the United Alliance by boat, landed to the south, and came at us under cover of magical fog."  The scarred man, obviously a veteran of many battles, rubs his chin "Does any of that aid you, or do you still want us to question their departed souls before they pass on?"


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 24, 2007)

"Forgive my apparent ignorance, but for most of us our information about goings-on of the prime are somewhat... out of date.  Could you give us a quick summary of who exactly it was who attacked you and your beliefs on their motivation?"


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 24, 2007)

Tharivol pays close attention to all that was being said with a grim look about him.  He know what war brought, and with every swing that felled an enemy, it felt like he was killing himself.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 24, 2007)

"Protection from Scrying is one thing, protection from Discern Location is another.  Hiding from it requires magic not normally available to mortals.  Give me a few moments and I will see what the results are."

Minathiel begins to cast Discern Location on the black dragon.

OOC-

Changed what spells Minathiel had memorized


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

(OOC: Wrahn - No Problem)
The High Mage clears his throat.  "I'm not sure how much geography you know, but here is a brief overlay of the area."  He waves a hand, casting Major Image, and an Illusory map apears on a table.  "This is Lyrevan" He points to a moderate sized country.  To the North is a large open area called the 'Barbarian Plains Empire', and North, South, and West of them are Ocean.  To the West, connected to the Plains but seperated from Lyrevan by a large channel of water, is a country called the "United Alliance", which is nearly twice the size of Lyrevan, and connects to the rest of the continent.
"The United Alliance has been Lyrevans Rival for Millenia.  We have had periods of time where the two were able to function together, but for the most part they envy our way of life, and our abundant resources.. Lyrevan is very rich in Agriculture and Mining, and we have some of the best craftsmen in the world.  Lyrevan is almost self sufficient, but what we do need - Mostly Wood products, they get for us and overcharge us as much as they can.  The problem comes when they - every few centuries or so - Manage to fully unite behind a powerful leader, put aside their constant internal disputes, and decide that they shoulod own this entire portion of the continent.  Then they begin a war.  This is the 12th war they've started during the rule of the Sarutobi.  We have debated time and again taking the war to them, but their troops outnumber us about 10 to 1, and while ours are much more disciplined and better trained, we haven't the resources to wage an ofensie war."

King Thelsan speaks up at this point "And even if we did, there is no gauranteeing that we would be any better at governing that mess of a country than they are.  Why waste lives in a futile effort, and prosecute the citizens there who have little or nothing to do with the war?  No, the best we can do is to keep fending them off until the barbarians retaliate.  I have allready sent word to their overlord that the Alliance has begun again.  They will begin raiding the bordertowns, to send a message to the Alliance that their expansionistic overtures will not be tolerated.  You see, usually when they attack Lyrevan, it is only a matter of months before they overstep themselves and attack the barbarians too... And those men have none of our qualms about attacking the Alliance's homes."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

*Minathiel's Discern Location*

Minathiel concentrates on his spellcasting, Picturing the large black dragon that had attacked the city.  10 minutes later, he has his answer.  The dragon is far to the southeast, in the middle of a swamp.  Upon sharing this information with the others, all three of Lyrevan's representatives nod "such would be expected, the Swamp is where most of the blacks reside, it is a place overflowing with both death and UNdeath.  It is said that it is ruled by the Dark Lord... and no, I dont mean either of those two dark ones that were here.  This Dark Lord has been around for many Millenia, it is said he is a vampiric Black Dragon, the creature who originally brought undeath to our world."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 25, 2007)

"Sounds like he'd be fun to play with." Tharivol says sarcastically to which Xialanet replies in full honesty, "No Tharivol!  He wouldn't want to play, as more bite off your head" The young paladin merely shakes his head


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn chuckles then says, "We have not the strength to confront both that dark dragon and its superior at once. One at a time, maybe, but not together. But king..." he looks at the monarch. "Are there any others of this land besides the barbarians you can call ally? I am afraid that with the legends awakening, a mere barbaian horde will not be enough to discourage the Alliance this time. You will need more help."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> To the West, connected to the Plains but seperated from Lyrevan by a large channel of water, is a country called the "United Alliance", which is nearly twice the size of Lyrevan, and connects to the rest of the continent.




Studying the map, Lochlan points to the coastline seperating Lyrevan from the Alliance, "What fortifications do you have along the water here?  It would seem to be an easier place to hold off an invasion than at the gates of your city."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

"The problem with the coastline is that it covers the entire Eastern, and Southern borders of Lyrevan, with innumerable landing points.  We try to keep scouts and ships on the lookout, but if they are sunk before they manage to get word back, there is little we can do.  The port city of Malindar is our most heavily fortified area on the Easten coast, with defenses equal to those of Islo.  As was stated, our problem is simple numbers.  Within the walls of one of our fortresses, we can hold off 10, 20, a hundred times our number, but we cannot build and man enough strongholds to cover the entire coastline against their thousands.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 28, 2007)

"I don't believe we should be focused so much on Lyrevan's security. Us being here will probably do more harm than good in the long run, considering that the enemy now knows where we are and what our power is. This may attract alot more attention to this country than it should be getting. I believe we should try a more active approach and try to take out the Epic portion of the problem to restore the equilibrium and discourage more fighting, rather than trying to be prepared for it. From what it sounds like, Lyrevan has stood against its foes for a long while. It should have no problem doing so in the future if we take out the unbalancers. Thats just my humble opinion on the matter."

OOC: Sorry for not posting for the last few days. Work and DMing have consumed my life


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

"Agreed," Athear rumbles approvingly. "Our staying will only lead our enemies to seek us here. And those enemies...no offense to yourself or your forces...cannot be faced by any but us."

"On the other hand, we need the answer of the Ages to proceed. We can afford to wait that long, I think."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 28, 2007)

"The ages can wait for us.  It would be wiser to seek out our enemy before they amass again with stronger numbers.  I'm not saying we should miss the ages, but in the light of recent events, I think that it should be the least of our worrys." Tharivol says coldly "If we sit here, and wait for one question to be answered for us, then it could cause disater for this city.  If us being here causes a threat, then we should seek out the dark knight and bring him down to either defeat, or delay the problem." He then adds


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 28, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> "Us being here will probably do more harm than good in the long run, considering that the enemy now knows where we are and what our power is. This may attract alot more attention to this country than it should be getting. I believe we should try a more active approach and try to take out the Epic portion of the problem to restore the equilibrium and discourage more fighting, rather than trying to be prepared for it.




Lochlan nods, "I agree, I just wanted to better understand the situation to inform our planning."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

The king leans forward in his throne "What are you going to do, then?  I can have my high mage here send word to you when the sphere is ready, but what can you hope to accomplish in two days?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

"Indeed," the huge silver dragon muses. "We've few leads right now. Assaulting the dark dragon in the heart of its power is simply foolish. As much as I understand and agree with the imperative to act, and not to endanger these people, I also think we need to learn all we can before we leave. Otherwise we're back where we started...blind and lost in the wilderness, with no guide for our actions."

He regards the King. "We need to know about The Bard, your majesty. He himself has given us a clue as well. That we should seek The Crystal's Weasel. It occurred to us that this might be referring to a mage and its familiar just as easily as an inn. Perhaps the learned sages of this place can help us make sense of these cryptic messages."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Indeed," the huge silver dragon muses. "We've few leads right now. Assaulting the dark dragon in the heart of its power is simply foolish. As much as I understand and agree with the imperative to act, and not to endanger these people, I also think we need to learn all we can before we leave. Otherwise we're back where we started...blind and lost in the wilderness, with no guide for our actions."
> 
> He regards the King. "We need to know about The Bard, your majesty. He himself has given us a clue as well. That we should seek The Crystal's Weasel. It occurred to us that this might be referring to a mage and its familiar just as easily as an inn. Perhaps the learned sages of this place can help us make sense of these cryptic messages."




The High mage chuckles at the mention of the Crystal's Weasel.
"I can indeed.. Darelzmyr Cierelyx, once the Great Sea of Lyrevan, had both an interesting crystal, and an interesting weasel.  His familiar was a Weasel named Nevmor, a very intelligent, and very... mischievious fellow.  He was the first creature in millenia to be returned from the dead, when the art was first being reborn.  It is still a highly rare function available only from the Druids of the North.  Nevmore was slain in a battle before Dar Elzmyr became the Sea, and the druids were able to reincarnate him.  
By the time The Sea dissapeared, Nevmor had become an immortal, powerful mage in his own right."  He clears his throat and continues.
"As for the Crystal.. that would be none other than the artifact 'Crystal', a highly intelligent Crystal Ball that has the powers of every divination known to The Sea.  Her and Nevmor became friends and partners in mischief, and when the Sea dissapeared, he took her as his own.. Or she took him.  Nobody is quite certain who is in charge of their relationship.  They say that everything she has ever witnessed is somehow magically 'stored' inside her, and she can review it for any who ask.  Considering her powers, it's highly unlikely there's anything that's happened since her creation millenia ago that she has NOT seen."

The mage shakes his head then, sighing.  "I suppose it's too bad we don't know where to find them.  If we could, they'd likely be able to answer just as much as the Ages..."  His head snaps up suddenly "Are you thinking what I'm thinking?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

A broad, crocadile grin spreads across Athearkepeskorn's face.

"When does one answer answer all questions?" he says. "When the one answer tells you where to find all answers."

He looks around at the others. "We have two days, during which time we may leave and try to find other rumors and other leads to follow. But when the Ages awaken, we must return."

He considers for a moment, then asks the king, "Do you know of any old, abandoned castles or stronholds that we might make use of? With your permission, of course. If we cannot rest in cities, we -will- need a place we can take shelter and refuge in."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

"Bastion"  The head paladin speaks, grinning.  The other two grin likewise, and the king responds "Yes, I think Bastion would do nicely.  It is manned, but has withstood legendary assaults in the past.  It lies halfway between Islo and Malindar.  I doubt even these beings you're after would attack you there.  It is a powerful symbol and place of good."


*Knowledges : Atherkesporn(history), and Mary(Bardic) have heard tales of the fortress of Bastion.  It was magically constructed in a single day by Lyrevan mages on her darkest day.  The captial, Islo, had finally fallen to the Alliance and their army was marching to Malindar, to take the last of Lyrevan's great cities, when they came across this fortress that had sprung out of nowhere.  In their arrogance they decided against simply goign around it, and ended up fighting the entire remaining Lyrevan army, as well as all silver dragons and the legendary Kai Sarutobi (Before he became king) and Dar Elzmyr (Before he became The Sea).

Though the invading army managed to storm the fortress, when they finally breached the inner walls they found nothing but the fading magic of a teleportation circle.  And then, death as the fortress and everything nearby were incinerated by a pre-preapred trap.  The majority of the invading army was destroyed, the rest retreated.
Since then, the fortress has been rebuilt (non-magically), and strengthened.  It is now one of the most heavily fortified places in the multiverse, and it is said that the spiritual power of the place enhances it's defenders and it's walls.  Since it's reconstruction it has been sieged and attacked unsuccsesfully time after time, but never again were it's walls breached, and it was used as the main base from which the Legend Barrier was constructed.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn ruffles his wings and preens thoughtfully for a moment, then nods.

"It sounds ideal. Since we have some time before the Ages awake, let us go there and see for ourselves."

He surveys the rest of the group.

"Eh, friends? Better to attract trouble to where they're prepared for it, I say!"


----------



## Darimaus (May 6, 2007)

"Then let us go, befoe we attract any more trouble..."

Mary then looks around in a slightly embarrassed fashion. 

"Though I must admit that if I want to keep up with you guys, I'm gonna need a ride."


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

The High Mage Offers to teleport some of you to the outside of the Fortress (A permanent Dimensional Anchor now surrounds the outer walls), though he doesn't have the power to take more than a few.  Eventually it is decided that the dragons, their riders, and Lochlan/Zephyr will have fly normally (should take a couple hours), while Minathiel and Mary teleport with him to inspect the place while they wait for their companions.


At Bastion, Minathiel and Mary arrive in a circle of trees some a thousand feet away from a grand Fortress.  It appears to be made wholey of Mithril and Adamantine, reinforced by obvious magical wards, with 30 foot high walls surrounding it 500' out, and another set of 40' high walls at 200'.  Everything else is clear plains for about a mile around the fortress, and a moment after they arrive, an arrow thuds into each of the trees nearby.  The High Mage holds up his hand to them "NO, do not react.  Those were meant to startle any who are not used to it and force them to reveal their nature.  Follow my lead, please."  With that, the mage walks slowly forward out of the circle, his hands out to show he is unarmed.  An arrow thuds the ground right in front of him.  He picks it up and then continues walking.  Another thuds in front of Mary and another in front of Minathiel. 
*Assuming you follow his lead*
When they pick up the arrows, the Bard and the Archon feel a sense of peace and belonging, and each note the archers at the faroff walls put down their bows.
On arriving at the gate, the High Mage calls out in Celestial "Friends of the King and the Land have come to seek shelter.  King Sarutobi wishes for you to aid them, that in turn they may aid our entire world."  He then sets the arrow in a small pile near the doorway and motions for you to do the same.  The gates swing open, magical wards shutting off one by one, until you are permitted entrance.

The other travellers take about 2 hours to get to Bastion, following directions.  
There are no warning shots or attempts to stop THEM, however.  The presence of the two Silver dragons allows them all to land safely in the outer courtyard, where Minathiel and Mary are waiting to meet them.

*OOC: What do you guys plan on doing for the next 2 days until the Ages are ready to be questioned?  Do you have questions about the fortress, or anything you want to say/ask the people here?*


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn decides it's time to get some intelligence. Rhodia stays at Bastion, trying to find out what is known of the Seven, and of any other legendary beings who came through the gate. She also locates any maps that are available to help Athear plan his destinations.

The silver dragon flies out to nearby communities and assumes human form before entering them. In that shape he plies traveling merchants and common folk for rumors and tales of beings of great power surfacing once more. He's looking for the same thing as Rhodia...just from a different source. He hits as many fairly major settlements as he can each day, then teleports back to Bastion to get updates and make his own report.

(Note - Athear possesses magical devices on his hind legs that allow him to teleport 900 miles per use, 3 times per day. He can carry up to three medium sized beings with him when he does this.)


----------



## Darimaus (May 11, 2007)

Mary will wander around the fortress assisting those who live there with their daily chores and getting to know everyone she can. She will perform for the people in order to boost fortess morale and keep everyone cheerful, and makes sure to memorize the names of everyone she can in the fortress, in order to make deep attachments with those she may have to fight side by side with.


----------



## Pyrex (May 11, 2007)

Lochlan spends some time wandering the keep with Mary, trying to get a feel for the keep's defenses should they be attacked while there.

Later that evening over dinner, he gathers the others to discuss what exactly they should ask the ages when the time arrives.


----------



## Ivellious (May 11, 2007)

Tharivol spends his time on the top of the fortress, looking out to the sky, with Xialanet by his side, in her elven form. "You know, you could always.." Xialanet starts, but stops as the half elven man makes a slashing motion with his arm. "Alright, I'll stop" She says quietly, as she heads back inside, leaving the Half Elf alone with his thoughts


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

"We must ask it where we can find Crystal," Athear declares, stabbing his pheasant triumphantly with a fork.

"With Crystal's cooperation, we can learn all else we need to...including, I'm sure, the location of this Bard fellow...not to mention the Seven and the other legendary beings."

He proceeds to eat with gusto, even in his human form his appetite is large.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

Before settling down for supper, the group was able to do some thinking and some information gathering.

Here's a general run-down of what you've discovered between yourselves.

The general populace knows little to nothign about the seven, though there have been rumours flying for nearly a year about strange happenings and legends returning, Dragons Awaking, all around the continent.  Mostly, the populace is worried about the current war with the United Alliance.

Some people have shared with you a brief bit on a prophesy of the Sea before he left, something about everything coming full circle, the Oaths being broken, the vampire's return, the Void attempting to break free, and Stewards gathering.  Nobody could remember exactly what it was, though, or if it was written somewhere.

While Tharivol was staring at the sky, he noticed something odd, though nobody else seemed to notice it.  A small piece of the sun seemed to be missing, as though it was the beginning of an eclipse.  When asked about it, msot of the soldiers seemed to know what it meant, though one said he'd noticed it the previous night, and had thought nothing of it since.

*I'll give a while if you guys have any specific questions/things you'd like to know, and to give you guys some time to talk to each other In Character.*


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

After a mostly uneventful meeting, you've decided to wait for the Sphere to answer your question.

The next day passes uneventfully, though it is noted that the 'hole' in the sun appears to be growing larger.  On the morning of the third, you trek back to Islo, where the king greets you and leads you into the central spire of the Castle.  Stopping before a door, he gestures to it "Only one person may question the sphere.  Which of you will go in?"


*Otherwise known as: BUMP

I'm not too fond of spoon feeding or handholding, but if you guys have no ideas on what to do, I WILL go ahead.*


----------



## Ivellious (May 22, 2007)

Tharivol looks around the group, and touches the emblem of the wounded purple dragon on his chest, and speaks out, "I'll go.  And I won't take no for an answer.....it feels.....like something I have to do." Xialanet, in her eleven form starts to open her mouth with the half elf stares at her, and says again "I will not take no for an answer.  You have my word as a paladin that I'll ask where the weasel is. Like I said.....it just.....feels like something I have to do."


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn exchanges glances with his companion then nods.

"If you feel called...then it should be you. Gods of light guide you."


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2007)

Tharivol enters the room and the door closes behind him.  On a pedastal in the center of the 20' diameter, circular room is a metalic sphere, about twice the size of a large apple.  It has no distinguishing features other than a line going around the middle, bisecting the sphere.

Picking it up, Tharivol holds it in his hands and twists the sphere.  It goes all the way around before a sharp *click* is heard, and the sphere falls open, dropping to the ground.  A faint light emanates from within, and a million voices whisper, asking you in a million different ways what you want to know.


----------



## Ivellious (May 22, 2007)

Tharivol looks at the orb on the ground, and takes a breath. He thinks for a moment to get the wording for his only question. "Orb of the Ages, answer my one question so that we my be able to save this world from peril.  Where is Cystral, the intelligent cystral ball, and her companion Nevmor, the immortal weasel?" The half elf asks in elven, he closes his eyes for a moment, bringing the memory of the fallen, and those that had fallen to his blade, seeing the face that still contiune to haunts his dreams.  His eyes open up with a jolt and he again looks at the orb, waiting for it to answer


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2007)

Familiar voices reply in Elven and Common 
"The Crystal is with the Weasel" Says one 
"The Weasel is in his home"
"Their home is where the Sea once was, guarding the West."
"Nevmor and Crystal lay trapped in the Dragon's Den."
Finally, a strong voice, not a whisper, and one that Tharivol feels SHOULD be familiar, speaks "Any Silver can find my lair.  Free us and we will aid you."

Finally, the orb closes with a quiet click.  A moment later, the orb begins rolling around the floor, clicking 365 times before stopping at your feet.


----------



## Ivellious (May 23, 2007)

Tharivol continues to look at the orb for a moment and then picks it up gently. He examines it for a few seconds before placing it back on the pedestal, and then leaves the room, thinking about the answer the orb gave


----------



## Pyrex (May 23, 2007)

"So, what did it have to say?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn shifts his wings restlessly, peering sternly down at the paladin.


----------



## Ivellious (May 24, 2007)

"The Crystal is with the Weasel" 
"The Weasel is in his home"
"Their home is where the Sea once was, guarding the West."
"Nevmor and Crystal lay trapped in the Dragon's Den." Tharivol says as he remembers the words that were said to him.  "Then something not of the ages spoke to me. It told me any Silver can find their lair, and to help free them.  I'd assume it was Crystal or Nevmor from what the ages said, but I can't be sure."  The Paladin looks as Ashtear and then to Xialanet. "Any ideas?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

"The Dragon's Den," Athear rumbles. "I wonder if that means the Dark Dragon."

Rhodia seems interested in the second part. "Any silver can find the lair? But it wasn't the Ages that spoke? What could possibly speak through the Ages...but the Ages? What did the voice sound like, Sir Tharivol?"


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2007)

As Tharivol recalls, the voice was not familiar as in recognizable, but rather in a way that reminded him of himself.. Much like the reason you've all so quickly fallen into working together... You each notice something 'familiar' in each other, and that's what he heard in the voice.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

3-day BUMP


----------



## Darimaus (May 29, 2007)

Mary ponders the riddle, and acknowledges that they lack the information to solve it on their own. She decides to bring the problem to the King, who may hold more insight into the clues. 

OOC: I don't know if the king is in the room, or if I will have to find him.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2007)

"Yes...consult the King..." Athearkepeskorn muses. "I must think on this."

He takes off with a momentary hurricaine of wind that floods the courtyard of the palace with dust. A moment later his quicksilver form is coiled around the tallest parapet, his head just under the unfurled banner of the kingdom as he sweeps his gaze across the panorama before him.

_Any silver could find eh? Lets see if anything jogs me..._

As he looks out over the land, he keeps the words 'Dragon's Den' in his mind, trying to find any resonance between them and what he's seeing.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

As Mary goes off to find the king (He DOES have work, and can't hang around waiting for you, regardless of your.. 'stature'.), Athear searches the landscape.  He remembers a mountain range along the Western coast.. which is strange, as he's never been there. 
Closing his eyes, he has flashes of flight, a feeling of returning home, air rushing over his wings.  Plains below him, mountains ahead, sea beyond, other Silver's all around.  When he opens his eyes, he can see the mountains way off in the distance.  Perhaps when he's closer he'll know what to do.


----------



## Pyrex (May 30, 2007)

Lochlan goes with Mary to speak with the king.

"The 'Dragon's Den'?  Do you suppose it's being held by that black and it's rider?"


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

*As Lochlan asks the question of Mary, he realizes that it couldn't be.  The ages said that the weasel and crystal were together, in their home in the western mountains, and then said they were in the dragons den... Int check: that must be the name of The Sea's old lair.  The Dark Dragon was far to the SouthEast in a Swamp. 
OOC EDIT: You'll also note that I try not to refer to the dragon as 'black', but rather 'dark'.  A subtle yet important difference.*
Lochlan and Mary find the king after about 20 minutes of searching, and when they do, he is in an audience.  They are asked to wait for 'just a moment' while he finishes.  The moment stretches... and stretches...
They notice that the man standing guard at the door seems rather nervous, and keeps glancing at them, and then back down the hallway.

(Sense motive: He's hiding something)

[sblock=ooc]
BTW, i've noticed we seem to have slowed significantly.  Is there a problem figuring out what you want to do, or are people just really busy, or what?

I'm gonna take a roll-call right now, just to doublecheck.  Head over to the OOC thread, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (May 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> They notice that the man standing guard at the door seems rather nervous, and keeps glancing at them, and then back down the hallway.
> 
> (Sense motive: He's hiding something)




"Is something amiss good sir?  You seem... distracted."


----------



## Darimaus (May 30, 2007)

Mary begins to sing, softly to herself at first, but soon lets the music carry to the ears of the man sharing the room with them. Still singing, she wanders over to the man, gives him a smile and a wink, and slips a question of "Kind sir, something seems to be amiss. Please tell me about it so I can help you clear your mind of distress." into the song.

OOC: I'm going to employ a quick fascinate on this man, perform check to set the DC is 68 vs his will save). If the fascinate goes over well, she will then slip in a suggestion DC 33 Will save for the man to say what he is so nervous about/what he is hiding. If he is immune to mind affecting effects, he gains a +10 to the save but is not immune.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

*OOC: Ah Epic Bard, proving that NOTHING is useless.*

The guards and the man seem to go into a blissful trance listening to Mary's music, and before he knows what he's doing, the man answers your question "I'm hoping my master will come out before the other heroes show up and find out we we have the king."  Then, suddenly snapping out of it, he looks at you and steps back, his face draining of blood "Oh Bugger... MASTER!!!"

[sblock=ooc]
Meanwhile, what were the rest doing?  Would any of them gone with Mary/Lochlan, or Athear?  Athear should be done with his little 'vision' by now unless he wanted to go to the mountains, but since Shayuri's Away, the dragon will play (Sorry bad pun.. His vision won't finish until he next posts, to keep things simple, and he can't be woken from it forcibly.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

Mary will act quickly, (assuming I'm allowed to take a rounds worth of actions before this gets hot, if not you can delete the swift action). She will cast a quickened Sirine's Grace, and then folllow up with a dual bardic music, using Hymn of Spelldeath, followed by Aria of Everywhere to dimension door into the throne room.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

*DM Bump.*
*Lochlan has ~24 hours to act before I update the 'conflict'.  Also, what're the rest doign?*


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Oh Bugger... MASTER!!!"




"Stand down and stand aside.  We're going into the throne room."

If the man looks like he'll surrender, Lochlan moves up and opens the door.  If locked, he'll break it down.

If he doesn't get out of the way, Lochlan will sweep him aside with a mighty blow from his staff, then continue his full attack against the door.

~Mary vanishes~

"Great, I hope she went inside" Lochlan mumbles to no one in particular.

/ooc: *wishes _Sending_ were on the Pal spell list*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

(OOC - Back! Let me know if Athear and/or Rhodia can hear any of the commotion/music going on...)

The great silver dragon snaps out of his reverie, staring at the great mountains. Then he laughs, a deep rumbling laugh like stormcloud might have. "The dark dragon indeed...if it had them, we would already be lost! There is only one dragon who's den they might still haunt..."

He twines around the parapet to look down into the courtyard. "RHODIA!" he bellows. "TO ME!"

--

In the kitchen, the fair-skinned elf sighs and finishes her mug. "Thanks," she says to the cook, "but duty calls." A moment later she vanishes in a puff of gleaming golden motes to reappear in the courtyard. Athear's shadow flickers over her as he leaps from the tower, spreads his wings and starts spiraling in to land beside her.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2007)

Inside the throne room, Mary had appeared, glancing around.  20' from her, an old, withered man is grinning as he telekinetically pushes the king towards something that hadnt' been there on any previous visits.
Behind the throne is a large, Obsidian Coffin, and as Mary regains her senses, the King is shoved into it and the door slams shut.  As the man turns to regard Mary, pitch black chains wind their way around the coffin.  
Grinning, the old man cackles "Hello, My dear.  Excuse me for a Moment, I've an announcement to make!"  His voice is crackling and high pitched, but when he closes his eyes, a deep, evil hissing voice fills the castle. *"LONG... LIVE... THE KING!"*  With that, the man snaps his eyes open and he throws down an intensely cold ball of energy that fills the throne room.  (Spellcraft check makes it : Intensified Enhanced Widened Uttercold Fireball).  Mary Dodges behind a nearby Pilar as the entire room is filled with necromatic cold, but finds herself caught in the fringes nonetheless.
(Damage: 60 Cold, 60 Negative Energy before Resistances(do you have any?).  That's WITH the save for half.)

Athear lands in the courtyard beside Rhodia.  Those in the courtyard wave, bow, or merely glance and smile appreciatively at him, glad to see that not all the Silver's of Mighty Lyrevan have gone.  As Rhodia clambers into her place, however, a deep, evil hissing voice fills the castle. *"LONG... LIVE... THE KING!"*, and then there is a mighty boom from the throne room, and cries from around the castle.

The man throws his hands up at Lochlans words, and the Two Guards holding him at sword point, anger evident on their faces at what he has said.
a deep, evil hissing voice fills the castle. *"LONG... LIVE... THE KING!"*, and The doors are blown off their hinges, one of them bouncing off of Lochlan's shoulder (8 damage) as he approaches it.  The force of the blast also knocks the guards and the 'other guy' to the ground.

A high pitched, cracking old man voice is heard from inside the room "Still alive, dearie?"

[sblock=initiative]
Lochlan: 22
MasterMage: 20
Mary: 9
[/sblock]

*Everyone else has heard the explosion and figured out where it came from  If you'd like to get there, tell me how and I'll tell youhow many rounds it takes.  Teleportation IS allowed, you've all been there.*


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: Just to let you know, Mary has Evasion, granted to her by her Boots of Swiftness.

Mary whips out from behind the pole, adding a new tune to het song to give herself an extra boost of confidence, and rushes the mage, sword in hand.

OOC: Mary will use her swift action to use Inspire Excellence, (dealing her 71 subduel damage) giving herself and any other allies who can hear a +12 Cha. She will then charge the Mage. Attack roll is  54 . Confirm is  55  . Damage is  15 , with an additional  17  if the crit succeeds. He also takes 1 Con damage for wounding.

Her perform check that needs to be opposed by anyone casting spells in her viscinity is  81  .

*Edit* I forgot to add in Divine Might to her attack, so it should be dealing 27 and an additonal 29 if it successfully crits.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: Seeing the interior of the room, just how much can Lochlan determine about the situation.  Does his _True Seeing_ show anything out of the ordinary?  Also, shouldn't his DR soak the 8 damage from the door, or is it a really, really naughty door?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn pauses for a moment as he adjusts to this new information.

"To the throne room!" he thunders, and vanishes.

He reappears in the middle of the great throne room; a monumental dragon that seems to be made of a solid shaped piece of polished silver, with wings spread and a fierce countenance, with Rhodia astride him, holy light coruscating around her hands. 

*"HO MISCREANT!"* the dragon bellows down at the mage.  Rhodia unobtrusively activates her spellmirror ring as Athear soliloquizes. *"SURRENDER AND LEAVE THE KING UNHARMED, OR FACE JUSTICE!"*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Darimaus - I checked your sheet for Evasion or a Ring of Evasion.  Completely forgot the boots granted it.  If everyone could include in their list of abilities stuff granted by Items, I don't want to have to check each individual item, Combat takes about 1/2 an hour to post up as it is, checking everybody's numbers/abilities..  Also, I missed the Hymm of Spelldeath the first round.  
I'm willing to change minor things in previous posts(Such as you avoiding the damage totallin instead of partially), but the explosion was kinda the main thing that happened last round... So tell ya what.  last roll he nat 20'd, first roll next round he nat 1's.
Pyrex - Nothing out of ordinary with True Sight, and no it's just a simple Oak door.  it was flying pretty fast, but not fast enough to dent YOU apparently.   Actions? (You can see the mage over near the throne room and mary behind a pillar, preparing to charge him.  You go first.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 5, 2007)

Standing in the ruins of the doorway, Lochlan strides up to the mage.  "Release the king and surrender.  If you do not cooperate, no quarter will be given."

OOC:  Move Action:  Move up to the mage.  SA: Ready an Attack (+Smite) if he does anything other than surrender.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2007)

Lochlan moves forward, but finds his momentum stopped by some force 10 feet from the mage.

With a laugh at his opponent, the MasterMage weaves his hands and speaks words to a spell (Spellcraft: Twinned Intensified Orb of Force) and flings his hands out... Nothing happens.  With a confused look, he glances over in mary's direction, seeming to hear her song for the first time. "confound it, you damnable No Talent HACK!"  He once again tries to cast the spell, and again it fizzles.

At this point Mary comes out from behind the pillar, noting lochlan 10 feet in front of the mage.  She charges at the cursing Mage, only to encounter a barrer.. Well, that would explain Why Lochlan stopped moving.

As the three of them glance at each other, it seems they are at a bit of a standstill.  mary's music is keeping the mage's magic down for now, and his magic is keeping them both at bay.

The scene changes abruptly, however, when a rather large, rather indignant Athearkepeskorn BAMF's into the room, 40' away, and bellows at the mage to surrender.

Glancing back at the dragon, the mage appears to ponder his next move, apparently confused.   "You're not supposed to be here." He says in his shrill, cracking voice, pointing an accusatory finger at the dragon

[sblock=initiative]
Lochlan: 22
MasterMage: 20
Mary: 9
Athear: 8 (Yes, I rolled a 1 for your init.. sry.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 6, 2007)

OOC: Well, despite the lack of a proper int check to not re-enact what my party memeber did   ...

Mary will once again employ her Aria of Everywhere in order to attempt to Dimension Door next to the mage.

This rounds Perform Check to cast spells is  83


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 6, 2007)

Lochlan focuses for a moment, suffusing his body with divine power in preperation for the Wizard's next attack (OOC: Activate _Divine Vigor_) then begins probing the unseen barrier, looking for a way around it (Move action: poke the _Wall of Force_ with his staff)

OOC:  A'ight, we need our mages to show up already.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

A crocadile grin spreads over Athear's reptilian face.

"That's the best news I've heard this morning."

Rhodia aims a blast of celestial power at the mage while the dragon murmurs a command word, causing the gold band around his right foreclaw to glow with inner light.

(Eldritch blast, 15d6 damage and Athear activates his ring of Spell Turning)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=initiative ]
Lochlan: 22
MasterMage: 20
Mary: 9
Athear: 8 (Yes, I rolled a 1 for your init.. sry.)
[/sblock]
Lochlan pokes with his staff, but finds that it doesn't encounter anything, but his hand does stop at a point 10' from the mage.  He ponders what this could be.

the mage looks at the dragon, having forgotten the other two entirely.  With a wave of his hand as he concentrates on ignoring the disruptive music, he summons forth a mighty blast of Flame(Intensified Enhanced Fireball)to envelope the dragon(360 after Vulnerability) and his rider(235 after Resistance), and then turns to fling a spell at Mary, but nothing happens.  With an intense scowl, he mutters under his breath.
Her tune changing again, Mary suddenly appears right beside the mage.
Meanwhile, reeling from the painful blast, Rhodia manages to shoot the mage in the back, causing him to let out a howl as his magical disguise falters, revealing the undead features beneath.

[sblock=ooc]
So it would appear we've lost Ivellious and Whran...

Also, ouch.. Didn't realize at first how powerful this mage was.
Also, RE: The disguise faltering... No mechanical reason, just cool/story factor.  I didn't see True Seeing on anyones sheets otherwise I would've noted it earlier.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

(actually, Athear is wearing his ring of fire immunity...Rhodia has Evasion if that matters...probably not in this case  )

Rhodia cries out and Athearkepeskorn, untouched by the flames, roars to shake the very palace and rears up, giving one wingbeat that sends whorls of dust skittering madly through the great hall, and sets the torches flickering up and down the huge chamber. 

He then leaps at the mage, his vast jaws opening wide as it descends towards him!

Meanwhile, Rhodia, struggling for each breath, produces a long white ash staff from the saddlebags draped over the base of Athear's neck, just ahead of her riding harness. Murmuring words in Elvish, she raises the staff on high, and it shines with blinding radiance, and the choral song of faraway celestials can momentarily be heard.

(Frightful presence! Will save DC 39 or be Shaken. Athear attempts to grapple the mage! Touch attack is at +49, and if the mage is armed he gets an AoO against AC 55. Grapple check is +54. If successful, Athear will have grabbed the mage in his jaws, and the hurtin' will begin next round. Rhoda uses the Staff of Life to cast Heal on herself. As a warlock she can do this via UMD with no chance to fail. She now has 120HP left.)


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 8, 2007)

Mary's tune takes another turn, empowering herself and her allies to even greater feats in battle. She then begins to onslaught the undead mage with her blade.

OOC: As her swift action, she uses Inspire Greatness (33 Subduel damage) to grant herself, Rhodia, and Athear +6 HD, +6 to hit, and +3 to Fort saves. She will then take the liberty to Full Round the mage. She hits ACs 41, 51, 52, 42, and 29. Her damage is 34, 36, 34, 39, 35.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 8, 2007)

OOC: I've got some guesses as to why Lochlan can't reach the mage (most likely an Antilife Shell), but Lochlan really doesn't have the spellcraft.  Regardless of the source of the effect, did it overcome his SR 45 (you didn't mention an SR check, which means either he made the check or you forgot)

Seeing through the mages disguise, Lochlan once again channels divine energy; but outward this time rather than inward.  (OOC: Turn Undead, d20+20, Automatically turns 30HD, 31HD on a 2 or higher.  2d6+47 HD of turning damage)

*Combat Effects*
[sblock]

HP:  437/437 +60Temp

Divine Vigor:  +60 Temp HP, Spd 40
Inspire Excellence:  +12 Cha
[/sblock]

OOC2:  *grumbles about turn undead again*  I love mechanics where the die roll is meaningless.   :\


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

[sblock=Shayuri]*Your sheet lists the Ring of FIre Immunity as being your 'tertiary' ring, and that you wear the other two constantly, swapping out for it when needed.  I don't recall you swapping out.  If you point out to me where that was posted, I'll take back the damage.
Also, Rhodia failed the save, so doesn't matter *this time*

OH also, what's the 'spellmirror' ring do again?[/sblock]


[sblock=initiative]
Lochlan: 22
MasterMage: 20
Mary: 9
Athear: 8 
[/sblock]

Lochlan brandishes his faith, flinging it like a weapon since he himself cannot approach.  The lich doesn't seem to notice, but as Lochlan concentrates, a beam of white light focuses itself between them, and the lich shrieks in agony (58 damage, see OOC for details)

The Mastermage glances back and forth at the group, and chooses to focus his attention on the singer.  Concentrating, he forces open a small pinprick in the air above him and you can all see a small stream of energy flowing towards him. (Mary see OOC)  With a grimace, he flings his hand at her and a ray of dark energy flies at her (Athear, Rhodia, and Mary recognize an Intensified Ray of Enfeeblement).  The ray strikes her (Touch AC 33, 22 str penalty) and suddenly her armour is too heavy to stand.  Struggling for a moment, she drops to her knees then to the floor, and the Mage steps away from her, though seconds later it's clear that while SHE may be down, her voice will not stop.  Instead it grows louder as she sings an aria of strength and gets back to her feet.  She attempts to step forward but finds that she once again cannot move towards him, and grits her teeth in frustration.
Athear Lunges forward, his great maw clamping down on.. Air.  His jaws stop, open wide as he bites the invisible bubble surrounding the mage to no effect.  His faithful companion, meanwhile, brings herself back from the brink of death.

[sblock=ooc]
Pyrex - Yes, He can't fail it.  literally. sorry, but he's kinda 'super mage.'  Also, you can't possible turn him.  HOWEVER, remember that little 'extra' I was giving everyone from the halfling's blessing when you came in?
Yours is Turn undead: If it doesn't turn them, it instead acts as a ranged touch attack (turn check = ac), and deals the 'turning damage' as 'holy damage'.  Not much, but better than nothing in a case like this.
Shayuri - Frightful presence.... Lich.... sorry.
Darimaus - Sorry bout the dropping you, but your total gear weight is more than your max load with a str of 2.  If you were to activate your STR buff song, you would be able to stand again.  Either way you'll have to repost a dif. action for this round, and I'll update it.
That reminds me, are you just singing for 1 round then dropping it for the buffs, and letting the Duration on them go for however long?  as far as I can tell the only one you're concentrating on keeping up is the Hymm of spelldeath.
What's the duration on the others?
ALSO, you recognize the pinprick above the mage as a Planar Connection (Cosmic Descryer).  He's dealing himself LOTS of damage to ensure he can overcome your song for one spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

(he'd swapped it during the big fight over the city...but you are correct, I should have been more clear about what effects I was using. Damaged he be! Also, Rhodia has a ring of spell turning too...I called it 'spell mirror' in the flavor text, but it's just a ring of spell turning. Forgot to include the action in my round summary.)

"Get clear, Rhodia!" the dragon demands, as he replaces the ring of protection with its far more powerful cousin to ward himself against fire.

Rhodia grows feathery wings of pure energy and leaps away from Athear, so the mage can't easily target them both with a single spell. Still carrying the staff, she gathers her forces around her free hand. A blinding white swirl of power builds around it as she draws more, and more. Just as the light seems to be coming from under her skin...as if she were about to be consumed from within by it...she lets it all pour from her hand in a roaring, frothing cyclone of celestial power that rages towards the mage!

(Athear swaps, and Rhodia flies 30' away to the left and unleashes an Empowered, Maxed Eldritch Blast for 90 damage + half of the total of 15d6. +25 ranged touch to hit.)


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 9, 2007)

OOC: Sadly, my shield spellturns the ray of enfeeblement back onto its own caster. (And I did add it to my RG post last time you told us to).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

(rays aren't affected by spell turning...it's an Effect. Weird, I know...)


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (rays aren't affected by spell turning...it's an Effect. Weird, I know...)




Hmmm... Good to know, thanks. Damn, almost makes me feel I wasted a few million on that now 

Instead, I'll use my swift action to employ my Inspire Excellence and give everyone +12 to Str, stand up as a free action using tumble  (Didn't roll a One, I succeed)  . Then I will proceed to wail on him. (See previous post with no bardic music. All attack rolls -11, and damage rolls -5).


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]*OK round updated and Mary's actions added.

Unfortunately, it IS an antilife shell, and as such since he moved away while you were down, Mary is in the same predicament she was last round.
On the PLUS side, he's now surrounded, so he can't move without breaking his abjuration.
Too bad Minathiel isn't still with you, Outsiders can walk right through these things.

ALso, Shayuri - isn't Rhodia one of those exalted warlock types?  I thought they had a blast that did bonus damage vs evil outsiders and UNDEAD?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2007)

*slaps forehead*

Leave it to me to space crucial details. 

If it's not too late, she'll use a Spirit Blast...doesn't change her action, just adds 15 bonus damage to undead targets and would affect incorporeal beings with no miss chance.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2007)

As for Spell Turning, it's still very good against targeted effects, including ones that are darn hard to prevent in other ways, like Implosion. It'll also bounce nasties like Dominate Monster, and by some readings, a targeted Greater Dispel.

Far from useless against a mage, but it won't stop most blasties.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> As for Spell Turning, it's still very good against targeted effects, including ones that are darn hard to prevent in other ways, like Implosion. It'll also bounce nasties like Dominate Monster, and by some readings, a targeted Greater Dispel.
> 
> Far from useless against a mage, but it won't stop most blasties.




And due to the fact I specifically made a high save character, that makes spell turning next to useless to me.

BTW, I just checked back, and that ray missed my AC anyways. I cast Sirine's Grace making my touch AC 39.

And if anyone can replace it with a mundane version, I'll give my sheild to someone else who actually needs it.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 11, 2007)

OOC: [sblock]


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Pyrex - Yes, He can't fail it.  literally. sorry, but he's kinda 'super mage.'




No worries, I figured it was fairly likely he could get through my SR, I just wanted to make sure you hadn't forgotten about it.  



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, you can't possible turn him.




Yeah, I figured there was a pretty good chance I wouldn't be able to turn him, but with the Antilife Shell in the way I figured it was worth a shot.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> HOWEVER, remember that little 'extra' I was giving everyone from the halfling's blessing when you came in?
> Yours is Turn undead: If it doesn't turn them, it instead acts as a ranged touch attack (turn check = ac), and deals the 'turning damage' as 'holy damage'.  Not much, but better than nothing in a case like this.




How's that work when there are multiple undead within range?  Multiple rays or pick one target?
[/sblock]

Lochlans eyes widen in suprise as the beam of light lances out to strike the undead mage.  Now that he knows it's possible, he tries again.

*Combat Effects*
[sblock]

HP:  437/437 +60Temp
Turn Undead:  3/23 used

Divine Vigor:  +60 Temp HP, Spd 40
Inspire Excellence:  +12 Cha
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock=initiative]
Lochlan: 22
MasterMage: 20
Mary: 9
Athear: 8 
[/sblock]


Lochlan blasts at the MasterMage with another beam of holy light, drawing a grimace from it.  Turning to face the annoying Paladin, It flings forwards both of it's hands, but gets nothing(Attempted Quickened Spell, failed concentration).  Turning, it glares at Mary and considers it's options as she attempts to get through his shell, to no avail.
Rhodia's blast comes at him but this time he is prepared for it, and manages to sidestep it, letting it blow a chunk out of the floor.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 1, 2007)

OOC: I'm not posting until you post his actions Jemal. I'm last in the initiative, and everytime I try and go first something changes and messes up so...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2007)

Athearkepeskorn breathes a gout of silvery, foggy that leaves runners of frost crackling over the flagstones. Almost as soon as it starts to leave his mouth though, he changes his posture, flicks his tongue...and the frosty fog ignites into a plume of blue-white flame that rolls over the mage! Rhodia uses the staff on herself, realizing how vulnerable she is to further attack.

(Breath Weapon Substitution! Fire! 14d8 damage, ref save DC 40. Rhodia uses a charge to cast Heal on herself, bringing herself to full health.)


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 2, 2007)

OOC: Shayuri: This should help you in the future


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2007)

(Dari, thanks! Also: Bump! )


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2007)

PYREX? Tell me we didn't loose another one...


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 23, 2007)

OOC:  My apologies.  I thought I had posted for the current combat round and was waiting for your next post.

Not seeing as he's doing enough outright damage to be more than a nuisance to the mage, Lochlan tries a slightly different approach, waiting until the mage begins to cast a spell before firing.

OOC2:  Ready action to blast him with a Turn when he casts, just in case he get's past Mary's song.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 4, 2007)

Minathiel appears without warning outside of the city,  his wings carry him toward the palace having been gone for the past few days, side tracked by a personal mission.  He scowls adorns his perfect celestial face, disturbed by the mortal realm and the... impurity of it.

As his feet set ground  in the palace courtyard he looks to the sound of Mary's playing, realizing it was not her normal perfect strains.  Punctuated by the magic explosions, he realizes that he has been away too long and his companions are in danger.

Pulling the massive sword from his back, he makes haste to the sounds of the combat.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

*Bumping to keep thread up.  I will be posting an update in a few days when I get back home to my notes.  Hang tight, guys, and REALLY sorry for the delay (Again).*


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 12, 2007)

Like I have any room to talk 

Looking forward to it


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

[sblock=Initiative]
Minathiel: 23
Lochlan: 20(a)
MasterMage: 20(b)
Mary: 9
Athear/Rhodia: 8 
[/sblock]

As they get set to go at the mage again, a mighty beating of wings is heard and the great Archon, Minathiel, flies through the open windows. (Currently 80' from the Mage).
Lochlan bides his time to disrupt the mages casting, but when the mage looks around to see the new arrival, he swears and instead of casting a spell, grabs a wand from his belt and snaps it in half.  Thinking this might be some sort of casting, Lochlan fires, but his blast goes wide, and the Mage cackles as the two pieces of the wand begin growing.
*STILL TO COME: MARY, ATHEAR*

[sblock=OOC] OK, new method of posting combat updates.  From now on, I post when it's an NPC's turn.  after that, you post IN ORDER.  That means that nobody posts until Darimaus updates Mary's actions.  Then Shayuri can post Athear's actions.  THEN Minathiel, THEN Lochlan, THEN I'll do another update.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 27, 2007)

As a swift action, Mary will grant herself and her companions +12 Dex (taking  71  ) subduel damage). She will then begin to shoot the mage with her bow. 

 Attacks:  49, Nat 20 (Confirm on  49  , 42, 36

 Damage:  36, 31, 33, 34


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

*Shayuri?*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

(Um...you still didn't resolve my last declared action. In post 234. For convenience sake, I shall repost it, but this was made quite awhile ago. )

Athearkepeskorn breathes a gout of silvery, foggy that leaves runners of frost crackling over the flagstones. Almost as soon as it starts to leave his mouth though, he changes his posture, flicks his tongue...and the frosty fog ignites into a plume of blue-white flame that rolls over the mage! Rhodia uses the staff on herself, realizing how vulnerable she is to further attack.

(Breath Weapon Substitution! Fire! 14d8 damage, ref save DC 40. Rhodia uses a charge to cast Heal on herself, bringing herself to full health.)


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 31, 2007)

Not precisely sure what is going on, he sees his companions attack the withered old man and determines this is good enough to determine the man must be some kind of threat.  A quick scan of the room and having heard the massive explosions, Minathiel determines a mage of some nature.

Flying up the intervening distance, he hovers in the air, 10 feet above the mage, just out of reach, but within the reach of his sword, should the mage foolishly attempt to cast or leave.

"I apologize for my tardiness.  I would surrender now, mage, before things become difficult."

With that he begins chanting, gesturing with the hand not holding his great blade, calling upon diving magic.

[sblock=OOC]Okay, now things get... interesting.

He takes a move action to fly 10' over the head of the withered man.  This should threaten him and every hex around him due to the reach on a large creature.  This is of course assuming the ceiling in the throne room is large enough.  The point of this, short of a 5 ft step, he should provoke an attack of opportunity if he should try to move (moving from one threaten square to another provokes one, even on a withdrawl)  Well unless he can tunnel of course.

He takes a standard action to cast Anti-Magic Aura, defensively (not rolling, can't fail).  Again encompassing the mage and everything around him. (10' emination)  Since epic spells (that is spells that are cast using the epic spell casting feat) are not automatically suppressed by anti-magic aura, I took the liberty of rolling (1d20 +20 vs 11 +23) 28 and 23 Minathiel's epic spells are unsupressed.

AC 37 (10 Base +5 Armor +17 Natural +5 Dex)
HP 455
Attack +44/+39/+34/+29 (+19 BAB +24 Str +1 Epic +1 Masterwork -1 Size)
Damage 3d6 + 36

Saves: (Divine Grace is a supernatural ability  )
Fort +33 (13 Class +19 Con, +1 Epic)
Refl +17 (11 Class +5 Dex, +1 Epic)
Will +22 (13 Class +8 Wis, +1 Epic) 

Special defeneses: Immune to petrification, Electricity, Spell Resistance 39[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 31, 2007)

Still held at bay by the _Antilife Shell_, Lochlan continues trying to prevent the mage from casting by reading to zap him when he tries.

*Combat Effects*
[sblock]

HP:  437/437 +60Temp

Turn:  4/17 Used (5/17 when is readied action goes off)

Divine Vigor:  +60 Temp HP, Spd 40
Inspire Excellence:  +12 Cha
Inspire Excellence:  +12 Dex
Inspire Excellence:  +12 Str
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> He takes a standard action to cast Anti-Magic Aura, defensively (not rolling, can't fail).  Again encompassing the mage and everything around him. (10' emination)  Since epic spells (that is spells that are cast using the epic spell casting feat) are not automatically suppressed by anti-magic aura, I took the liberty of rolling (1d20 +20 vs 11 +23) 28 and 23 Minathiel's epic spells are unsupressed.




Unfortunatly, Mary's Hymn of Spell Death is still in effect, which means you need to make a concentration check DC  79  in order to cast any spells here. Its whats keeping the mage pinned down.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 1, 2007)

'tis alright, I had forgotten, but Minathiel would have no way of knowing either.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

(ping?)


----------

